# Forum General General Discussion  If I was to take a trip to Russia

## Sir Krist

I was wondering, what would be a cheap place to live for a small time. there was a thread that 200$ for 2 weeks and to me that seems very expensive. 
Are Rubles worth more than USDs'? 
I hear that people will hurt, rob, Americans  or even kill us. Is this true?
If so is there a way around this? possibly looking Russian? is there a certian style that I should choose so this dont happen?  
My school might send me there to study and depending on how well I do, I might be there for 2 years. 
"My native friend from St Petersburg says Americans and Russians dont think the same, but dont worry us Russians are great peoplean dyou'll learn that we have a great sense of humor" what does he mean? is there a way of thinking or something to work this out? Is his comment even true? 
And is there anything I must absolutely need to know before going? dont worry I have plenty time to plan/study/gather funds.any help with this Is highly appreciated.  ::   
balshoi spacibo

----------


## Бармалей

> I was wondering, what would be a cheap place to live for a small time. there was a thread that 200$ for 2 weeks and to me that seems very expensive.

 Are you out of your mind? If you think 200 bucks for 2 weeks is too much, then you need to stay home mooching off your parents. Seriously. If that freaks you out (and that's a REALLY cheap rate) then I'd hate to see what you'll do when your airplane ticket costs 800-1400 dollars.   

> Are Rubles worth more than USDs'?

 Jigga-what? I don't have time to give you an economics lesson and explain the concept of currency exchange, so let's just say "no."   

> I hear that people will hurt, rob, Americans  or even kill us. Is this true?

 The Putin administration has instituted a new law that says every citizen must beat at least 3 foreigners per year. Multiply that by 140 million, and you'll see that you're chances of dying are pretty good.   

> If so is there a way around this? possibly looking Russian? is there a certian style that I should choose so this dont happen?

 Wear clothing. Nudity will get you nowhere (ask Kalinka Vinnie for pointers here). Also, make sure to wear shirts that have large flags of the country you are from on them. Oh, and definitely buy one of those fake militsia hats, too.   

> My school might send me there to study and depending on how well I do, I might be there for 2 years.

 You won't last that long. Trust me. No foreigner can hack Russia for more than a year without a break. Especially you.   

> "My native friend from St Petersburg says Americans and Russians dont think the same, but dont worry us Russians are great peoplean dyou'll learn that we have a great sense of humor" what does he mean? is there a way of thinking or something to work this out? Is his comment even true?

 Russians aren't like Americans. That's why they took out Lenin's brain -- he was the first Russian to have one, and probably the last. They mostly have gills in the place of brains. Thus, they are completely different than you and me, and it shows, by their serious expressions and glares on the street.   

> And is there anything I must absolutely need to know before going? dont worry I have plenty time to plan/study/gather funds.any help with this Is highly appreciated.   
> balshoi spacibo

 Good, because writing "balshoi" is liable to get your arse kicked. 
Now that I'm through being a totally jackarse, please try to read up on this yourself a bit. Google is very good for this sort of thing. Don't just come to a forum and expect us to plan your trip for you. Allow me to demonstrate:
Correct: Does anybody know of a flat available for the year in ______? I've checked ______, ______, and _____. Are there any other places I can find this information? 
Incorrect: His Guyz. I'm mAybe Gonna Gooo 2 Rocsia N' I'd like TO know what I NEED to no abut that place.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, housing for $100 a week in Russia is a bit expensive Barm-boy. Maybe not for you, being the emperor of Kanadia... It all really depends on where in Russia you are gonna be staying... 
And don't worry about being killed in Russia, they are too busy killing each other to notice foreigners.

----------


## Бармалей

> Well, housing for $100 a week in Russia is a bit expensive Barm-boy. Maybe not for you, being the emperor of Kanadia... It all really depends on where in Russia you are gonna be staying...

 I'm assuming he wants to go to Moscow or St. Pete, not Boris the bum's hovel in Anadyr or something...   

> And don't worry about being killed in Russia, they are too busy killing each other to notice foreigners.

 Unless you are black or Asian. Then you're pretty much screwed.

----------


## Бармалей

Here. I feel sorry for you now (Thanks KV  ::  ) So I'll throw you a bone (or six): http://waytorussia.net/ http://www.petersburg-lodging.com/apartments.htm http://all-hotels.ru/index.ru.html http://www.lonelyplanet.com/worldguide/ ... ope/russia http://travel.state.gov/travel/cis_pa_t ... _1006.html http://www.google.com

----------


## Chuvak

> I hear that people will hurt, rob, Americans  or even kill us. Is this true?
> If so is there a way around this? possibly looking Russian?

 Yes, as in every country, a foreigner is an easy prey for some fu*kheads!! You should watcha or yal be hurt!!! (anyway, the chance of being beaten is very small, look at things easy, take cool and just relax)

----------


## RussianHoney18

if you'll come to Russia, looking like a scared rabbit and with the tail between your legs, then you WILL be treated like one... ::  
and don't worry, Russia is NOT a jungle <:P

----------


## Dobry

> if you'll come to Russia, looking like a scared rabbit and with the tail between your legs, then you WILL be treated like one...

 Good advice RussianHoney!      ::   
And I laughed my a** off at Barmaley

----------


## Remyisme

Of course you shouldn't be a scared rabbit, but you should be aware a little of certain things, that can happen.. that does not nessesery mean that they will happen of course. 
There r stories about people, mostley black people, in Russia that get killed, or badly beaten. So you shouldn't be a scared rabbit but just be careful to some extent.

----------


## Bisquit

I suppose there is some organization (school, university, company...) that has invited you to Russia and it's their responsibility to take care of you i.e. to provide you with housing, guidance etc. I think it isn't a good idea to travel to Russia on your own without steady knowledge of Russian language and culture.

----------


## Remyisme

> I think it isn't a good idea to travel to Russia on your own without steady knowledge of Russian language and culture.

 That's for sure!

----------


## Бармалей

> but I actually feel safer on the streets of Petersburg than I would in any major American city.

 Bingo. I felt safer wandering around SPb (and Russia generally -- excluding Moscow) than I did DC or LA.    

> I suppose there is some organization (school, university, company...) that has invited you to Russia and it's their responsibility to take care of you i.e. to provide you with housing, guidance etc. I think it isn't a good idea to travel to Russia on your own without steady knowledge of Russian language and culture.

 Exactly. They may make claims on paper, but when the sh*t hits the fan, guess who gets really dirty? He needs to be completely capable of standing on his own two legs when it comes to things like finding his way around, reading a map, riding the metro, and speaking rudimentary Russian. Don't think for a minute this like a cruise where the world revolves around you and your every need/desire is provided for. You'll be on your own a lot, regardless of whatever support they may offer, so you need to know what the hell you're talking about. And quite frankly, any program that takes you with no Russian background is one to avoid, because it just shows that they are in it for money and money alone.

----------


## Sir Krist

Can you give us some more details about your possible plans? Will you be homestaying, dorm, or apartment? Have you ever traveled internationally? Have experience dealing with or living in other cultures? Also, are you learning Russian? If you

----------


## Бармалей

> I talked to the school I pay $10,000 for 2 years,with my scolarship and all the junk. I qualify for apartmant I think at $450 a month and this covers food.yes Im learning Russian I finnished pimsluer Russian II(working on III). I will be rooming with people that already know the language. No, I have never traveled internationaly. I have a great amount with dealing with other cultures 
> I wasnt afraid,to me the visit would be an adventure  . but just in case you can never be too prepared. 
> ROFLOL many funny comments!! Thankyou, so i dont have to buzz my head and wear a huge Russian flag on my shirt and listen to Russian music really loud.

 I think this is a horrible idea, quite frankly. You don't want to go for a 2 year block of time. Is the 450/mth on top of the school fees? And what school do you go to that offers such a program -- both in Russia and your home insitution in the US/wherever?

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by Bisquit  I think it isn't a good idea to travel to Russia on your own without steady knowledge of Russian language and culture.   That's for sure!

 I understand what you

----------


## Vesh

Before immigrating to US despite the fact that I had spent 3 month in USA 8 years before this I asked my relatives, who already lived here, *very stupid questions*, some of which they still remind me of making fun of me. And I was an adult that time already. 
So, don't be so harsh on Sir Krist.

----------


## Dobry

> So, don't be so harsh on Sir Krist.

 Absolutely not, I agree.  We all must start somewhere, and I

----------


## Sir Krist

thankyou dorby,Vesh, everyone 
since there will be a few Native Russians I might not have to worry too much, but as to respect I ll do my best to learn. a guy who returned from there said It was very hard cause he no Russian experince at all but he added try your best and you'll be fluent in no time at all. 
At my work I occasionally get to speak to Russians and I do my best to speak as much Russian as possible. 
I've come to the knoledge that Pimsluer isnt all that it cracks to be, they need a pimsluer 4,5,6 I think cause it seems that they focus on tourism all the time and dining. 
I have plenty of time in july or October I might send in my papers either way I have to send them during October and it takes 3 months to get them in.  
I can still turn around since my papers arent in, with no money loss at all.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Dude, if anything, don't listen to Barm-boy, he is full of youknowwhat   ::  . 
Go to Russia, you will be ABSOLUTELY FINE. You don't need to studay umpteen years and speak the language backwards to go there. It sounds like you will be taken care of a host family, so you are really set. A head start is always useful, it makes the shock easier to bear. But you are doing the right thing, the best way to learn the language is to go there. That is what I have always said, that is what I always say and that is what I always am going to say ((c)собачье сердце). 
When you go to Russia your school will take care of you and put you probably in one of the lower level classes (which is fine and not a big black hole for money as farmely would say   :: ).  
DOn't be afraid of being mugged or anything, just keep a low profile don't wander around drunk in the streets in the middle of the night, and DO NOT RUN DOWN THE STREET NAKED. RESIST THE TEMPTATION. 
10k for 2 years is fine. Which city is this? 
Good luck!!!   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Dude, if anything, don't listen to Barm-boy, he is full of youknowwhat

 Really? Please explain that to his parents when he goes insane or dies. Look, I'm not saying he shouldn't got to Russia. On the contrary, I think that's absolutely great. What I am saying is that he should have some farking common sense. Don't go with zero background in Russian and don't go for 2 years at a time without having a clue what you're jumping into. He should go for a summer, a semester, or MAYBE, and I repeat MAYBE, a year. Two years is nuts.

----------


## Dobry

I

----------


## adoc

I dunno about you guys, Russia doesn't seem to be all that cheap it is praised to be.  Every time I'm there I wind up spending just about as much as I spend in Montreal, not to mention airplane tickets etc.  Being fluent in Russian in no time?  I dont think so... Going for two years?  It's like learning how to swim by being dropped off a mile away from the shore.  I'm not even sure you'll get a visa for that long. I'd seriously consider having at least a 1000 for expenses on top of the tickets and living accomodations and go for 6-8 weeks, unless you are planning for an unsupervised jungle survival tour.

----------


## leslie_

> I talked to the school I pay $10,000 for 2 years,with my scolarship and all the junk.

 Forgive me if you already answered this question..but why are you taking a program to go to Russia for two years? You do not sound like the typical person who will take such a trip, whom is either a Russian history, literture and/or culture fanatic. 
I agree with the previous wisdom that 2 years is too long. I am surprised that such a program exist. Usually most western universities will not sponser students in a study abroad package unless they have at least intermedate language skills and course study.   
As far as money, I personnaly would not care how much it cost if the program was solid. I just would have to find the money.  
What is the school and what is the program called? I am curious.

----------


## Dobry

> I'm not even sure you'll get a visa for that long. I'd seriously consider having at least a 1000 for expenses on top of the tickets and living accomodations and go for 6-8 weeks, unless you are planning for an unsupervised jungle survival tour.

 Yep, I

----------


## Dobry

> I've come to the knoledge that Pimsluer isnt all that it cracks to be, they need a pimsluer 4,5,6 I think cause it seems that they focus on tourism all the time and dining.

 Sir Krist, 
I

----------


## Lt. Columbo

common sense (and not looking black, chinese or non russian) gets you a long way, avoide loud english in metro etc. i only know one american guy who was beaten with baseball bats this year, but he was hardly, shall we say discrete when speaking. there are skinheads and they will f$ck you up if you give them a chance, but i or my friends have never had any problems (тьфу-тьфу-тьфу чтоб не сглазить!) 
you can find private clients easliy for $30-$40 for 90 mins of english. put an add in the moscow times. my friend teaches for $60 for 90 mins so the work IS there. dont worry about getting paid under the table, its russia. 
the dollar is doing pretty bad right now, 27. something   ::   
dont trust the police and dont watch черезвычайные проишествия (it will just make you think you'll get bombed, raped or stabbed by thugs) 
russia is a great place and you will have an amesome time 
oh, ditch pimsleur and get a russian gf, you will be a slang-using colloquial machine in no time flat

----------


## Бармалей

And as far as expenses  go, guys, I didn't think about it until someone said something about the visas, but I think he'd be there for a year tops, before it would expire. I think people typically have to leave the country for a few weeks while they reapply/renew/whatever it is they do to get a fresh visa. So you'd have to figure in either a ticket home, or all kinds of travel/lodging/food money for Finland/the Baltics/whatever (which will most likely be on the Euro which sucks for converting dollars). You'd go through a few thousand dollars pretty quick... 
My advice to Krist is to take a few classes (physical classes, not some book/cd/computer "course") then go with ACTR or some other reputable program. They ain't cheap, but this isn't the kind of thing you want to scrimp on either. You get what you pay for...

----------


## Dobry

> oh, ditch pimsleur and get a russian gf, you will be a slang-using colloquial machine in no time flat

 Very good advice!!!     ::  
And seconding and paraphrasing Lt. Columbo...do your best to "blend into the woodwork"...don

----------


## Lt. Columbo

if its a program you dont need to worry about the visa, normally they are for 6 months and get extended, you dont need to leave the country.

----------


## tdk2fe

Hell, i'd say go for it.  Don't be afraid of the culture shock - some people here make it seem as if your head may explode upon arrival.  Yeah, things are different - people, attitudes, etc... but it's not difficult to get used to paying $1.25 for a pack of cigarettes and being surrounded by beautiful women all the time  ::   
tdk

----------


## Lampada

> ...And is there anything I must absolutely need to know before going? dont worry I have plenty time to plan/study/gather funds.any help with this Is highly appreciated.   
> balshoi spacibo

 I think this would be a good site to visit:  http://expat.ru/forum/index.php

----------


## capecoddah

I'm curious about what program would drop you there for 2 years... and how they get the visa to do so. Russian Embassy site has:
Tourist, 1 month
Visitor, 3 months
Business, 1 year and you have to leave during the year.
I'm sure there are student goodies as well. 
As far as knowing a native, that's my plan... I know a few people scattered around Russia that I helped when they were here on summer J-1 student visas and became friends. I have that in MY favor. I don't know what to tell you. I actually "met" a couple Belarusians on ICQ before they landed in USA. (not my destination, but it's an idea) 
currency converter XE.COM

----------


## Kirill2142

Barmaley, what did you mean by this:
'"Russians aren't like Americans. That's why they took out Lenin's brain -- he was the first Russian to have one, and probably the last. They mostly have gills in the place of brains. Thus, they are completely different than you and me, and it shows, by their serious expressions and glares on the street."?

----------


## Бармалей

> I have that in MY favor.

 LOL. This totally unrelated, but when I read that I immediately thought of Carl (Bill Murray) in Caddyshack when he's telling the kid how he received total conciousness on his death bed from the Dali Lama.   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> Barmaley, what did you mean by this:
> '"Russians aren't like Americans. That's why they took out Lenin's brain -- he was the first Russian to have one, and probably the last. They mostly have gills in the place of brains. Thus, they are completely different than you and me, and it shows, by their serious expressions and glares on the street."?

 I meant it at as a joke -- scathing sarcasm actually. I don't really think you have gills, Kirill.  ::

----------


## Kirill2142

What do gills mean?

----------


## Бармалей

> What do gills mean?

 Fish have gills to breathe. They're like little slits that intake water (and oxygen) since they don't have lungs. Может быть "жабры" по-русски?

----------


## Rtyom

> Barmaley, what did you mean by this:
> '"Russians aren't like Americans. That's why they took out Lenin's brain -- he was the first Russian to have one, and probably the last. They mostly have gills in the place of brains. Thus, they are completely different than you and me, and it shows, by their serious expressions and glares on the street."?

 With all his gills-turned-brains he meant to be "sardonic".   ::   ::

----------


## Dobry

> I'm curious about what program would drop you there for 2 years... and how they get the visa to do so. Russian Embassy site has:
> Tourist, 1 month

 I think there are special student visas available.  Especially if he

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Dude, if anything, don't listen to Barm-boy, he is full of youknowwhat     Really? Please explain that to his parents when he goes insane or dies. Look, I'm not saying he shouldn't got to Russia. On the contrary, I think that's absolutely great. What I am saying is that he should have some farking common sense. Don't go with zero background in Russian and don't go for 2 years at a time without having a clue what you're jumping into. He should go for a summer, a semester, or MAYBE, and I repeat MAYBE, a year. Two years is nuts.

 LOL. How many americans have been killed in Russia the last 10 years? How many went insane? Once you go to Russia with 2 years intent, it doesn't mean you are locked to the kremlin with a ball and chain, he can leave whenever he wants. He is not selling his soul, here! 
Go with the flow, Sir Krist! Be merry and do what you want to do! 
As somebody said student visas don't require you to leave the country to get it renewed/extended.

----------


## Бармалей

> LOL. How many americans have been killed in Russia the last 10 years? How many went insane? Once you go to Russia with 2 years intent, it doesn't mean you are locked to the kremlin with a ball and chain, he can leave whenever he wants. He is not selling his soul, here!

 LOL. How many Americans have actually GONE to Russia inthe last 10 years? All I'm saying -- and the several other people above me are saying -- isthat 2 years is nuts. You're right he can leave when he wants, but he'll just be flushing money and credits down the toilet. And I still think that any program that accepts a person for a two year block of time without any Russian background is suspect.

----------


## Sir Krist

I dont worry about the money, I have saved and bugeted very well to make what i have now. I think I'll be fine,I just need enough to see how much fun I can have, thats what I'm saving for.  
The school is through my church here, but It you're right it is a bit skeptical on funds. 
Why does everyone think I'm a scared little rabbit? I think I said it was a "Rumor",anyway, we both know its false. 
I think what he meant by"Russians and Americans dont theink the same" was that Americans think in a way that makes us seem high and mighty. Althought I dont know if this is true or not does anyone have anything to contribute to this.(I  hope this doesnt offend anyone ) 
Thankyou,All

----------


## Dobry

> Why does everyone think I'm a scared little rabbit? I think I said it was a "Rumor",anyway, we both know its false.
> Thankyou,All

 Sir Krist, 
It was the way you asked your initial questions...particularly about Americans getting beaten and killed.  This indicated, I think to most of us here that you were naive about Russian life, that you had been fed media news/propaganda/myths, whatever you want to call it, that gives an inaccurate or skewed view of Russia and it

----------


## RussianHoney18

now that you are planning this trip to Russia - a.k.a. "the new and unknown", maybe you would like to hear some predjudices about Americans, just so you are prepared for the best, or the worse.....
 - of course this doesn't mean that just because you come from America, that you will be prejudged, but many Russians are pretty etnocentric, and they do have an opinion on Americans. And ofcourse this doens't go for all Russians, but probably many of us: 
the 30+ generation thinks Americans are: superficial, materialistic, act as if they are superior, loaded(is if it was bad), loud and rude (funny that should come from Russians:P) 
young generation think that: America is a country of future,Americans are pretty cool, but their president looks like a monkey....
and many Russian ladies would concider an American as a good potential husband.... 
......this "information" is from personal experience of living in a Russian environment for 18 years.... 
hope this message doesn't offend you, and you will have an awesome trip, but this is "a note just in case"......  
(hope I'm not gonna be executed in here, for this message) 
:P ::

----------


## Dobry

> (hope I'm not gonna be executed in here, for this message) 
> :P

 No, no execution...maybe a birch-twig flogging in the banya    ::  (just kidding!)...but yes, I think this is good advice for him.

----------


## tdk2fe

I think this is a good piece of info.  I know the common American stereotype is that all europeans hate us - but this isn't really the case.  I found people in Russia to be more curious about my background than prejudiced - and save for the angry women working the kiosks most people were pretty friendly and welcoming towards me.   
To be honest I think the thing that helped me get along with people the most was that I knew at least a little bit of Russian.  Granted, i'm not fluent by any stretch of the imagination, but I was surprised at how much people respected the fact that I at least knew how to make basic conversation.  I think the best advice I have for anybody wanting to know what they can do to prepare for a trip to Russia is to at least learn the basics of the language.  Not only will this help you earn the respect of other people - but i think you'll find that if you know the basics your knowledge of the language will explode after only a few weeks.   
By the way, do you know in which city you'll be staying?  Apologies if you've answered this already. 
tdk

----------


## RussianHoney18

I can imagine how flattered the Russians must have been to hear a foreigner speak their native language.... :: ....
......I'm only used to hear "Dosvedaniya" and "vodka" from foreigners  ::

----------


## Dobry

Absolutely tdk, and RussianHoney, 
This has also been my experience...knowing some Russian, and honoring Russia by speaking the language, really warms some Russian people up to a foreigner, especially an American.  I think it

----------


## adoc

> not-so-friendly Russian (especially at kiosks, ticket offices, hehe)

 I dont know what is wrong with these people.  Underpaid and unhappy? I remember once thinking, that's it, I am outta here.  And here I am.

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by Dobry  
>  not-so-friendly Russian (especially at kiosks, ticket offices, hehe)   I dont know what is wrong with these people.  Underpaid and unhappy? I remember once thinking, that's it, I am outta here.  And here I am.

 Hehe, "touche

----------


## chaika

Sir Krist-
Can you tell us:
What school is this? What city are you planning to go to? Is it a scam? Do you know how much a US passport will cost ya? Why do you ask about a short time if you're going to be there two years? 
Are you going to stay there for two whole years and not come back for school breaks, etc.?
How much Russian do you know, anyway? How much Russian culture do you know (sounds like not much from what you wrote).  
Do you know what to shout when a band of gypsy kids surround you and start grabbing for your pockets? Can you order something from a menu? 
I spent a month there in 2003, mostly Moscow, but about 5 days in Piter. And twice before that. Speak fluent Russian, read it too. Even so, I was wandering around in a daze (wonderful though it was), but managed to visit the Третьяковка and some other museums, parks etc. If you will be in M or SPb, I hope you have grown up in or around a large city. 
If a cop spots you starting to enter Red Square and shouts Эй, налево! would you know what to do? If you sit down on a park bench and a lady on the next bench says Не курите! would you know how to answer? These both happened to me.  
Get yourself in good physical shape. You will be walking 2-4 miles a day. Not kidding. Don't drink tap water. Get a good digital camera, learn how to use it before you leave. Extra memory and rechargeable batteries, and recharger.  
Start posting here in Russian. 
Here's a start for different менталитеты. You will receive your visa a week or so before you leave; they won't send it earlier. Until then, you will be wondering whether you will actually be allowed into Russia and whether you should have really bought that nonrefundable plane ticket. And you won't find out anything from the embassy, assuming someone answers the phone! 
Just some food for thought. Also check out the forum on expat.ru. The other sites mentioned will be very helpful too. Удачи! When will this be anyway?

----------


## Haksaw

*Excellant post chaika*

----------


## Бармалей

> If a cop spots you starting to enter Red Square and shouts Эй, налево! would you know what to do?

 a) Бегай!
или
б) "Чего? Ну, ладно. Сколько "штраф"?"   

> If you sit down on a park bench and a lady on the next bench says Не курите! would you know how to answer?

 Ах! Давай курим что-то силнее, баба! Гашиш хочешь? 
[quote]
Get yourself in good physical shape. You will be walking 2-4 miles a day. Not kidding.quote]
You're right of course, but you'd have to be a)handicapped or b)a totally and hideously obese lard-arse not to be able to hack that. It's not running the Boston Marathon (this coming from someone who wasn't exactly a physical specimen prior to go to Piter and walking to the 3 or 4 miles to school and back everyday). Otherwise, I think you're spot on, all my snide remarks aside.

----------


## TATY

> Sir Krist-
> Can you tell us:
> What school is this? What city are you planning to go to? Is it a scam? Do you know how much a US passport will cost ya? Why do you ask about a short time if you're going to be there two years? 
> Are you going to stay there for two whole years and not come back for school breaks, etc.?
> How much Russian do you know, anyway? How much Russian culture do you know (sounds like not much from what you wrote).  
> Do you know what to shout when a band of gypsy kids surround you and start grabbing for your pockets? Can you order something from a menu? 
> I spent a month there in 2003, mostly Moscow, but about 5 days in Piter. And twice before that. Speak fluent Russian, read it too. Even so, I was wandering around in a daze (wonderful though it was), but managed to visit the Третьяковка and some other museums, parks etc. If you will be in M or SPb, I hope you have grown up in or around a large city. 
> If a cop spots you starting to enter Red Square and shouts Эй, налево! would you know what to do? If you sit down on a park bench and a lady on the next bench says Не курите! would you know how to answer? These both happened to me.  
> Get yourself in good physical shape. You will be walking 2-4 miles a day. Not kidding. Don't drink tap water. Get a good digital camera, learn how to use it before you leave. Extra memory and rechargeable batteries, and recharger.  
> ...

 It's highly unlikely you won't be allowed into Russia. If you don't have a criminal record and don't have HIV, you'll be fine. 
When I applied for a visa for a month's stay, I had to provide a doctors certificate stating I was in good health, a letter from university and other stuff. 
When I got to the consulate desk, I provided all this stuff and the woman leafed through it, took the main form, invitation and money and said "don't need the rest".

----------


## Indra

> Ах! Давай курим что-то силнее, баба! Гашиш хочешь?

  Tell this to a policeman and have a very refreshing experience.

----------


## Kirill2142

Ах! Давай курим что-то силнее, баба! Гашиш хочешь? А! Ну давай покурим что-нибудь (чё-нить) посильнее! Гашиш хочешь?
Баба - так, обычно, никто не обращается, даже если хочет нагрубить.

----------


## Kirill2142

> If a cop spots you starting to enter Red Square and shouts Эй, налево!

 Yeah, cops are very polite in our country!  ::

----------


## basurero

Да, русские вообще очень вежливые люди. Они всегда прилагают все усилия помогать тем, кто нуждается в какой-нибудь помощи.   ::

----------


## Chuvak

> I think this is a good piece of info.  I know the common American stereotype is that all europeans hate us - but this isn't really the case.  I found people in Russia to be more curious about my background than prejudiced - and save for the angry women working the kiosks most people were pretty friendly and welcoming towards me.   
> To be honest I think the thing that helped me get along with people the most was that I knew at least a little bit of Russian.  Granted, i'm not fluent by any stretch of the imagination, but I was surprised at how much people respected the fact that I at least knew how to make basic conversation.  I think the best advice I have for anybody wanting to know what they can do to prepare for a trip to Russia is to at least learn the basics of the language.  Not only will this help you earn the respect of other people - but i think you'll find that if you know the basics your knowledge of the language will explode after only a few weeks.   
> By the way, do you know in which city you'll be staying?  Apologies if you've answered this already. 
> tdk

 I wish to talk to a foreigner rather in English than in Russian. I've been fed up with Russian language!!! I've been speaking in Russian for almost 24 years!!!

----------


## basurero

> I'd wish to talk to a foreigner rather in English than in Russian. I'm fed up with the Russian language!!! I've been speaking in Russian for almost 24 years!!!

 Лол, это главная проблема, которая возникает у тех, кто хочет учить язык другого. На каком языке говорить? Обычно, когда я говорю с людьми по интернету, нам некогда делить время между двумя языками. 
Также, когда я говорю со своими русскими друзьями, они думают, что говорить на русском потеря времени, потому что им надо говорить медленно и т.д... так что скоро переключают обратно на английский.   ::  Они не высоко ценят то, что я изучаю русский.  если у тебя есть время, пожалуйста, исправь мои ошибки!!

----------


## Chuvak

> I'd wish to talk to a foreigner rather in English than in Russian. I'm fed up with the Russian language!!! I've been speaking in Russian for almost 24 years!!!
> 			
> 		  Лол, это главная проблема, которая возникает у тех, кто хочет учить язык другого. На каком языке говорить? Обычно, когда я говорю с людьми по интернету, нам некогда делить время между двумя языками. 
> Также, когда я говорю со своими русскими друзьями, они думают, что говорить на русском потеря времени, потому что им надо говорить медленно и т.д... так что скоро переключают обратно на английский.   Они не высоко ценят то, что я изучаю русский.  если у тебя есть время, пожалуйста, исправь мои ошибки!!

 You didnt make any mistakes!!!  ::  
If you want, I can talk to you in Russian!!! Just give me your ICQ (My ICQ you know!!!)  ::

----------


## adoc

You missed one   

> так что скоро переключают обратно на английский.

 так что скоро переключают*ся* обратно на английский.

----------


## Chuvak

> You missed one        Originally Posted by basurero  так что скоро переключают обратно на английский.     так что скоро переключают*ся* обратно на английский.

 You're right and Basurero is right too!!!
1. так что скоро переключают обратно на английский - It is a short for "Так что ОНИ скоро переключают ЯЗЫК обратно на английский" 
2. так что скоро переключаются обратно на английский - It is a short for "Так что ОНИ скоро переключаются обратно на английский" 
Thought It's better not to use those short forms!! They sound a little weird!!!

----------


## adoc

так что скоро переключают обратно на английский - It is a short for "Так что ОНИ скоро переключают ЯЗЫК обратно на английский"  
I disagree. Short or long, this sounds completely screwed up to me, like a word for word translation from English. 
Ты не можешь переключить язык.  Можно переключить программу, тумблер, что угодно, но не язык.  Переключиться на другой язык можно.  Можно переключить язык в смысле переключения языка воспроизведения звукозаписи, но не в смысле языка общения.

----------


## Chuvak

> так что скоро переключают обратно на английский - It is a short for "Так что ОНИ скоро переключают ЯЗЫК обратно на английский"  
> I disagree. This sounds completely screwed up to me. 
> Ты не можешь переключить язык.  Можно переключить программу, тумблер, что угодно, но не язык.  Переключиться на другой язык можно.  Можно переключить язык в смысле переключения языка звукозаписи, но не в смысле языка общения.

 Переключить язык - Maybe Its just a short form for "Переключить ту хрень, которая отвечает за изменение языка (в программе, через которую они общаются)"
I dont know why, but it sounds OK to me!!! (and I heard it before many times) Anyway, is your native language Russian?? If yes, you can understand me!  ::

----------


## adoc

Maybe a slangish thingy.  Я уехал задолго до того, как русский заполонился англицизмами.  Things have changed and I am not sure what they teach in class nowadays.

----------


## Chuvak

> Maybe a slangish thingy.  Я уехал задолго до того, как русский заполонился англицизмами.  Things have changed and I am not sure what they teach in class nowadays.

 Computer slang. (I'm a programmer)

----------


## Funtik The pig

> так что скоро переключаются обратно на английский

 так вполне можно сказать
Пример: мне трудно переключиться с английского обратно на русский, когда я приезжаю в Москву из Штатов. (Вполне по-русски)

----------


## basurero

Спасибо ребята. Как всегда, русские спорят о собственном языке.   ::

----------


## Sir Krist

Can you tell us: 
What school is this? What city are you planning to go to? Is it a scam? Do you know how much a US passport will cost ya? Why do you ask about a short time if you're going to be there two years?  
Yeah, cops are very polite in our country!   
university of new mexico offers a study abroad program. No, it isnt a scam I have already met 2 people who have done it already, one of my other friends is doing it now as we speak. I recentally found out, Im can go home for summers  ::  They will give me the passport,I am saving money so just in case I have a little trouble I can get out of the country.I will also be in a fairly large group  ::   
Cops are nice you say, maybe 2 years isnt too bad.  ::  No, I dont have a criminal record in any way, but I have a hard time with rude police officers that think they can enforce the law and not be held accountable if they break it. 
I walk about that much anyway cause of gas prices,(this kind of remindes me of new york) I've have lived in many big cities.   
The cities we go to are random, so far, the majority go to St Petersburg, or Odessa and Moscow. 
Ps is there any good russian movies? I can understand basic speech and I find that I learn quite abit from watching them with subtitles.

----------


## Бармалей

> No, I dont have a criminal record in any way, but I have a hard time with rude police officers that think they can enforce the law and not be held accountable if they break it.

 LOL. Prepare to spend a lot of time in jail then...

----------


## laxxy

> The cities we go to are random, so far, the majority go to St Petersburg, or Odessa and Moscow.

 You do realize that Odessa is not in Russia, right?

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by Sir Krist  The cities we go to are random, so far, the majority go to St Petersburg, or Odessa and Moscow.   You do realize that Odessa is not in Russia, right?

 Probably not.

----------


## Bisquit

> The cities we go to are random, so far, the majority go to St Petersburg, or Odessa and Moscow.

  
If I were in your shoes, I'd pick up SPb or Odessa (although it's not Russia, but the vast majority of people speak Russian there). In my opinion Moscow is too harsh city for a foreigner.

----------


## Dobry

> The cities we go to are random, so far, the majority go to St Petersburg, or Odessa and Moscow. 
> 			
> 		   
> If I were in your shoes, I'd pick up SPb or Odessa (although it's not Russia, but the vast majority of people speak Russian there). In my opinion Moscow is too harsh city for a foreigner.

 I would agree.  I can

----------


## Dobry

> Ps is there any good russian movies? I can understand basic speech and I find that I learn quite abit from watching them with subtitles.

 I

----------


## Sir Krist

Odessa is not in Russia
thats what I told the school people,ukraine isnt it. they said its like an area code I get a certian area to roam and it changes almost every 3-5 months. so I will get to go to 4 or 5 differnt cities and not all of them are going to be in Russia. 
so if there was one in America New Mexico and Arizona can be one area then could be south New mexico and Mexico either way if you live in New Mexico you need to know some spanish. 
I'm glad youre asking questions cause im having them answer and more fully explain things.  ::   
Come and See (very intense war movie, but I think one of the best war-movies ever made)  
even better than Saving Priviate Ryan?do they come in english subtitles? 
(strana slepoy vs strana glukhoy country of blind verses country or deaf who will win?joking of course)the movie is 8 of 10 and looks really good

----------


## adoc

> even better than Saving Priviate Ryan?do they come in english subtitles?

 Jeez!   ::   Certain scenes from the "private ryan" are a direct rip-off from the "come and see".  FYI, Mr. Spielberg is not too shy to exploit the achievements of the international cinematography and has never been caught red-handed and sued for plagiarism, thanks to the notorious interest of the american public to foreign cultures and probably to the all-powerful gang of world-class lawyers behind him.

----------


## Бармалей

> FYI, Mr. Spielberg is not too shy to exploit the achievements of the international cinematography and has never been caught red-handed and sued for plagiarism, thanks to the notorious interest of the american public to foreign cultures and probably to the all-powerful gang of world-class lawyers behind him.

 I don't know what you're talking about, really, but I would suspect that if he is indeed ripping stuff off, it has far more to do with the latter than the former. Yes, foreign films don't get the audiences in the US that they probably get in many other countries, but that's hardly important. All it takes is a handful of people to say,"wow, that bastard just ripped that whole scene off" to get some attention. The problem, though, is that I would imagine it INCREDIBLY difficult to actually go to court, invest all that money in what is a low percentage chance of winning the case, and then endure years and years of motions, legal jockeying, negotiations, etc. AND actually WIN, in ANY sense of the word... Presumably they'd basically have to have a video tape of Spielberg calling up Satan, asking him if he knew of any good scripts he could steal, then signing, for the camera to see, a deal that says "I, Steven Spielberg, hereby agree to steal scenes from the film "Come and See," with the aid of my good friend and business associate, Lucifer J. Satan."

----------


## adoc

In this case I dont particularly mind in fact, Klimov is dead anyways, noone is out there to collect the royalties.  Klimov was not an unknown in the world of professional moviemaking, I would not be surprized too much if it turned out that the fragments in the "SPR" were discussed with him and were shown with his full approval.  However, I dont like when everything is credited to five or six people who just happen to be widely known.  It's simply indecent, call me an idealist.

----------


## Бармалей

> In this case I dont particularly mind in fact, Klimov is dead anyways, noone is out there to collect the royalties.  Klimov was not an unknown in the world of professional moviemaking, I would not be surprized too much if it turned out that the fragments in the "SPR" were discussed with him and were shown with his full approval.  However, I dont like when everything is credited to five or six people who just happen to be widely known.  It's simply indecent, call me an idealist.

 Of course it's indecent. Welcome to the real world...I guess the only silver-lining in this case was that the guy was worm-food already, so he couldn't have personally been offended...

----------


## Dobry

> Come and See (very intense war movie, but I think one of the best war-movies ever made)  
> even better than Saving Priviate Ryan?do they come in english subtitles?

 Yes, I think it is much better than Saving Private Ryan.  But you

----------


## Bisquit

More good Russian WWII movies: 
Они сражались за Родину http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0073488/
by Sergei Bondarchuk.
Starring Vasily Shukshin, Geogry Burkov and Yury Nikulin.  
А зори здесь тихие http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068161/
based on the novel of Boris Vasilyev.
As far as I know China is going to issue the remake of this film. 
Судьба http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0076778/
by Yevgeni Matveyev  
Летят журавли http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0050634/
with Alexey Batalov. This movie won a golden palm in Cannes. 
Just a masterpiece.

----------


## adoc

> You can find it with English subtitles, and you can order it from Russian-American stores on the internet.

 I did a little on-line search and found that there have been two subtitled DVD releases already, the first was apparently botched, and the second one is of decent quality. 
I dont know if I could truthfully *recommend* it for viewing for it has zero entertaining value.  It is educational, all right, but I dont think anyone in his right mind can *enjoy* it.  I watched it long time ago, and back then I wasn't prepared to see this.  It f-ed me up good, or maybe I was too young and impressionable.   
A movie like this is not likely to come out of any modern studio, the directors and producers would be sued and jailed.  Firstly, the kid was allegedly hypnotized for some scenes because he could not take it: the movie was shot chronologically to build up the tension.  For other scenes the director admitted to have used live ammo, so the actors could feel what it's like to be on the receiving end, I guess.  The guy was your regular Russian mental case on a mission, and after the movie had been released, he retired claiming that he had nothing else to say. 
And yes, btw, I checked on the imdb, SPR has "come and see" among references, so the movie connections are official.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> А зори здесь тихие http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068161/
> based on the novel of Boris Vasilyev.
> As far as I know China is going to issue the remake of this film.

 That blonde girl is SO cute!!!!

----------


## TATY

Country of the Deaf 
!!!!!!!!!!! 
ДЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕНЬГИ
РРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРИТА 
Loved that film so much!

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by Bisquit  
> А зори здесь тихие http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0068161/
> based on the novel of Boris Vasilyev.
> As far as I know China is going to issue the remake of this film.   That blonde girl is SO cute!!!!

 Где же?

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by Dobry  You can find it with English subtitles, and you can order it from Russian-American stores on the internet.   I dont know if I could truthfully *recommend* it for viewing for it has zero entertaining value.  It is educational, all right, but I dont think anyone in his right mind can *enjoy* it.  I watched it long time ago, and back then I wasn't prepared to see this.  It f-ed me up good, or maybe I was too young and impressionable.

 adoc, 
Ease-up, relax.  I did not say, never said,  this movie is

----------


## Dobry

> Country of the Deaf 
> !!!!!!!!!!! 
> ДЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕЕНГИ
> РРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРРИТА 
> Loved that film so much!

 Конечно!   ::

----------


## adoc

[quote=Dobry] 
Tak, as I would say in American slang...

----------


## Dobry

[quote=adoc][quote=Dobry] 
Tak, as I would say in American slang...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Only watch "Come and see" if you have the stomach. You can't compare it to "Saving private Ryan" because this Russian movie is sick. It is basically about the atrocities the Germans do to the Belarussians and how it effects this young kid. If you like seeing inhumanity, you will love this movie. 
For the rest of you, give it a skip. 
My 2 kopeks.

----------


## Lt. Columbo

hows it traslated in russian? im now curious about this movie

----------


## Dobry

> Only watch "Come and see" if you have the stomach. You can't compare it to "Saving private Ryan" because this Russian movie is sick. It is basically about the atrocities the Germans do to the Belarussians and how it effects this young kid. If you like seeing inhumanity, you will love this movie. 
> For the rest of you, give it a skip. 
> My 2 kopeks.

 Whoa, Vinnie...now tell us what you _really_ think!      ::   
I said it was intense, and it

----------


## Dobry

> hows it traslated in russian? im now curious about this movie

 Иди и смотри

----------


## basurero

Why does it translate as "come and see"? Why not "go and see"?

----------


## Rtyom

Maybe it is so because you don't simply go (the process) but finally come (the result) there to see it.

----------


## adoc

It's a line from the Book of Revelation/Apocalypse.  It is not a direct translation from Russian to English, it corresponds to the Russian and English versions of the same verse.

----------


## Dobry

> It's a line from the Book of Revelation/Apocalypse.  It is not a direct translation from Russian to English, it corresponds to the Russian and English versions of the same verse.

 Yep.  Klimov does an interview on RUSCICO

----------


## Бармалей

[quote=Dobry] 
Yep.  Klimov does an interview on RUSICO

----------


## Rtyom

Like Kill Bill, vol. III?  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=Dobry]I said it was intense, and it

----------


## Dobry

> Not like me, randomly picking it up at the library expecting to see a cuddly soviet war film... 
> Sometimes ignorance is bliss...

----------


## Sir Krist

My brother will like the movie I'm sure. I watch Saving Private Ryan and it kinda bothered me to see people throw off thier hats just to kill each other. 
I'll get it for him cause he said SPR didnt phase him at all(it wasnt violent enough). 
"It's a line from the Book of Revelation/Apocalypse. It is not a direct translation from Russian to English, it corresponds to the Russian and English versions of the same verse." 
Yes, some odd Beast says to John"come and see" several times in the 6th chapter 
"And I looked, and behold a pale horse: and his name that sat on him was Death, and Hell followed with him. And power was given unto them over the fourth part of the earth, to kill with sword, and with hunger, and with death, and with the beasts of the earth." 
you say the comedies are really good?It might be a good idea to see what Russian humor is.What is Country Of The Deaf like so far I hear the woman is hot lol.

----------


## BabaYaga

[quote=Dobry]
I don

----------


## Dobry

> you say the comedies are really good?It might be a good idea to see what Russian humor is.What is Country Of The Deaf like so far I hear the woman is hot lol.

 Russian comedy (I think) is great!!!   Personally, I

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Russian comedies! Now we are talking!!! 
These are the classics, and for any well rounded Russian education you have to see at least all of them, prefereably twenty times in a row. 
I have even ordered them from "easy to understand" to "hard to understand", totally free. Most of these are made by the famous Russian comic film director Gaidan!  *"операция ы"* - operation "y". Three short films with little talk and more slap-stick. A classic! *"служебный роман"* - Work romance - a fantastic film! A worker falls in love with his female boss, a lot of conversation. *"Иван Васильевич меняет профессию"* - Ivan changes jobs - Ivan the terrible goes to present day moscow (1970s). Hilarious!  *"кавказcкая пленница"* - Prisoner of the Caucasus - Shurik (the main hereo of Operation Y and Ivan changes jobs) goes to the Caucasus! *"бриллиантовая рука"* - Diamond hand. Contraband in the USSR!  *"ирония судьбы"* - Irony of fates - Only in Russia New Year's tale of living in the same exact same apartment number, on the exact same street in a vastly different city. And the key fits!   ::   *"формула любви"* - Forumla of Love - One of my absolute favorites. A Italian mystic travels to Russia to discover the forumula of Love. This one requires to high level Russian skills to understand. But it is one of the best films I have ever seen!!!

----------


## BabaYaga

KV - where can you get all these?!
And are they subtitled?   ::    
I can feel a shopping spree coming up.....   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

BY, you live in Belgium. How the chocolate covered brussel sprout should I know where you can get it   ::   
I found "Operation Y" here in a regular movie store, so maybe there is hope in Belgique? Otherwise, go to your local Russian store, sometimes (again speaking from American experience) they have the movies with subtitles (they should have the movie no matter what). You could also go to Russia, but it might be a bit expensive. 
You could download it off the internet, but that would be subtitleless.

----------


## BabaYaga

> -.....How the chocolate covered brussel sprout ........

   ::  
I will be adding this to my daily vocabulary.   

> Otherwise, go to your local Russian store, sometimes (again speaking from American experience) they have the movies with subtitles (they should have the movie no matter what).

 I knew a few stores, but they've all disappeared   ::  . And they usually only had films with no subtitles.....   ::      

> You could also go to Russia, but it might be a bit expensive.

 
It would be a great excuse though!!!!   ::  
"Darling, I need to go to Russia urgently. We've run out of Russian comedies. Do I need to bring back some milk as well?"  ::   ::     
To be honest, I was thinking more along the lines of good Internet Shops.....   ::     ::

----------


## Бармалей

> You could download it off the internet, but that would be subtitleless.

 Not necessarily. People create subtitles that can be linked to mpeg/xvid/avi/whatever. Of course, it would require some industrious guy in Yakutsk or somewhere to do that (and then the quality may be sketchy -- but have you ever seen ANY subtitles that didn't suck?). I know, because this is how I watched "Goodbye Lenin." Yes, I know they weren't speaking Russian in that movie, before you even start.   ::   But the point still remains...The file exension is .SRT. Maybe that'll help...

----------


## BabaYaga

Thanks, Barmaley  :: 
Some serious googling will be going on this weekend at my place....  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

No need to google. Here is the link to download Russian movies: http://multiki.arjlover.net/ 
here is the link to download RUSSIAN subtitles: www.subtitry.ru 
English ones... I don't know   ::  I made my own English subtitles for one of the Operation Y movies   ::  Just so I could show it to a friend who is a dead lookalike to Fedya  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

KV -   ::   ::   ::

----------


## basurero

Русские субтитры соответствуют точно тому, что говорят актеры или сокращаются?

----------


## Бармалей

> No need to google. Here is the link to download Russian movies: http://multiki.arjlover.net/ 
> here is the link to download RUSSIAN subtitles: www.subtitry.ru 
> English ones... I don't know   I made my own English subtitles for one of the Operation Y movies   Just so I could show it to a friend who is a dead lookalike to Fedya

 That's great, but it really does beg the question, why didn't you tell her that in the first place, instead of making me ask for it?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Hey, one never shows all one's cards at once!  
Basurero: я не исползовал эти субтитры на всех фильмах, но мне кажется что они соответствуют точно так.

----------


## Chuvak

> Русские субтитры соответствуют точно тому, что говорят актеры или сокращаются?

 It depends on a film: in some films the subtitles are shortened, in some - not (like in American ones..)

----------


## BabaYaga

> Hey, one never shows all one's cards at once!

 Especially not the trump cards!  ::   
I tried the site - grrreat list of movies!   ::  
But due to me being a stoopid (= silly form of "stupid"  ::  )foreigner with a stoopid foreign internet provider, I was denied access.   ::   No downloading for me...   ::   
Apparently, it's a money question (imagine the bandwidth that site must use!) - but I guess there's some copyright trouble hovering in the background as well.....   ::    
So, that's *it*!   ::   I'm booking my ticket to Russia next week!  :P 
Anyone need any milk? Or something?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> But due to me being a stoopid (= silly form of "stupid"  )foreigner with a stoopid foreign internet provider, I was denied access.    No downloading for me...    
> Apparently, it's a money question (imagine the bandwidth that site must use!) - but I guess there's some copyright trouble hovering in the background as well.....

 Silly Belgian! Copyright infringment is for Russians! Or something like that...(I stocked up on CDs while I was there  ::  )

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Hey, one never shows all one's cards at once!    Especially not the trump cards!   
> I tried the site - grrreat list of movies!   
> But due to me being a stoopid (= silly form of "stupid"  )foreigner with a stoopid foreign internet provider, I was denied access.    No downloading for me...    
> Apparently, it's a money question (imagine the bandwidth that site must use!) - but I guess there's some copyright trouble hovering in the background as well.....     
> So, that's *it*!    I'm booking my ticket to Russia next week!  :P 
> Anyone need any milk? Or something?

 Here comes the next card. If you read the writing in RED on the website, you will see that for foreigners (ie YOU and me) one is only allowed to download between 4 am and 10 am Moscow time, and only one movie at a time.

----------


## Бармалей

> Here comes the next card. If you read the writing in RED on the website, you will see that for foreigners (ie YOU and me) one is only allowed to download between 4 am and 10 am Moscow time, and only one movie at a time.

 What is up with that? I think a domain called Narod is suppposed to do the same thing, either reducing non-CIS traffic to a crawl or forbidding it outright. I'm really not that knowledgable on the whole internet infrastructure thing, but what is the deal? Is it a government controlled thing? Does Russia just lack the bandwidth to allow a free-for-all? Is it cheap ISPs? Or are we in the US just really fortunate not to have this restriction in place?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Lol! It didn't used to be like that, and get your paranoid government thoughts out of you head   ::  It is simple, the Russian website owners are fed up of "accross the border" people hogging all the bandwidth!

----------


## Бармалей

> Lol! It didn't used to be like that, and get your paranoid government thoughts out of you head   It is simple, the Russian website owners are fed up of "accross the border" people hogging all the bandwidth!

 But what do they care? And were the non-CIS really THAT much of a problem? I just think it's weird, is all.

----------


## Бармалей

> Here comes the next card. If you read the writing in RED on the website, you will see that for foreigners (ie YOU and me) one is only allowed to download between 4 am and 10 am Moscow time, and only one movie at a time.

 So if my gigantic file is downloading, and spills over into that time, the cheeky bastards are going to ban my IP address? Did I understand that correctly?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well it all depends on the program you are using. They ban your IP (they have me) if you keep trying to reconnect once they terminate your connection. They usually terminate your connection once the time has expired, but that is not always the case for some reason...  
Regarding the non-CIS being a problem: dude, I am 100% sure "ex-Russians" in the U.S./Europe have been using this site alot more than any CIS country. This reduces sites to a crawl, but allowing them in the middle of the night, when the CIS traffic is the least, makes more sense.

----------


## BabaYaga

> Here comes the next card. If you read the writing in RED on the website, you will see that for foreigners (ie YOU and me) one is only allowed to download between 4 am and 10 am Moscow time, and only one movie at a time.

   ::   If I were better at Russian, I would have understood that..... 
Tx, KV.....  ::      

> Silly Belgian!

   ::  
I luvs you too, Mr. Дикий Тигр!   ::     

> Copyright infringment is for Russians! Or something like that...(I stocked up on CDs while I was there )

 I know - it seems they have no rules whatsoever about that - the things you can find on Russian sites, up for grabs!   ::  
I'm not in Russia though, so I'm a bit careful: about a year ago, a student here was fined 4000 € (!!!) for downloading music of the internet, and thereby infringing on copyright. The Belgian copyright organisation doesn't consist of sweet guys.....   ::   
So if I suddenly disappear, I'll be in jail watching Russian movies....   ::

----------


## Бармалей

> dude, I am 100% sure "ex-Russians" in the U.S./Europe have been using this site alot more than any CIS country. This reduces sites to a crawl, but allowing them in the middle of the night, when the CIS traffic is the least, makes more sense.

 Dude, like that's totally, like a bummer man. Like it would be gnarly and tubular and stuff if like I could bodaciously download anytime! (I'm sorry for the mockery -- "dude" just amused me this morning for some reason -- I do see their point though...)

----------


## Бармалей

> I'm not in Russia though, so I'm a bit careful: about a year ago, a student here was fined 4000 € (!!!) for downloading music of the internet, and thereby infringing on copyright. The Belgian copyright organisation doesn't consist of sweet guys.....    
> So if I suddenly disappear, I'll be in jail watching Russian movies....

 Once again, to be the typical American whiner-stereotype, I'm going to tell you that we are obviously worse-off than you. Seriously. You have no idea what sort of complete and utter scum our record/movie companies are. Corporate farking gestapo. They'll sue/blackmail anybody they can -- they need an excuse for their slipping sales numbers, so they think it's a great idea to claim that some kid in his mom's basement is the root of all their problems, and that we therefore need really idiotic laws that will hold his parents legally-responsible for tens of thousands of dollars in "damages." Like I said, the scum of the earth (and I might add that I'm a hardcore imperialist, CAPITALIST pig-dog, but this is just absolutely vulgar).

----------


## Sir Krist

I ve been reading up on everyday life in Russia.
they say that I would buying day to day for food accessories ect.Vodka can be used like tips.boiling water is strongly recomended, 
Gypsy kids will pick on tourists and pick pocket them lol. 
gifts to bring chocolate, toys for kids, fine tobacco,hats, army knives.
russia is on differnt voltage so to buy a converter. they re set times for showers and use of the bathrooms?(I understand mornings and not use during day for warm water for the washing of clothing)leave lights on kitchen to avoid cockroaches. 
houses are in huge cement buildings like gigantic apartments.and country is nice but you will work very hard if you live there.(isnt all counrty farm life hard lol) 
securlylock luggage(obviously) so no one steals from you,avoid train stations and airports. the place is knowen to be safer than new york.
the weather seems like Idaho warm summers,freezing winters. 
Im still researching on meals of everyday,common jobs,fun activities that people do on spare time.

----------


## Бармалей

> gifts to bring chocolate, toys for kids, fine tobacco,hats, army knives.

   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
They make it sound like you're going to be trading with Indians or something. Maybe you should bring some shiny beads and they'll sell you Moscow.  ::  
Chocolate: Nobody dislikes chocolate, but there's PLENTY of it in Russia.
Toys: Kind of vague. You need to know what kind of children you're going to see, otherwise a bit difficult.
Tobacco: Uhm. Don't know much about this. I assume it's about like I said regarding chocolate -- and I'm not sure what sort of customs regulations that'll put you up against.
Hats: Not so much. I took a baseball cap to someone and they seemed pretty underwhelmed -- and didn't see many of them on the street.
Swiss army knives: Probably the only good suggestion IMHO. My host bro loved mine; I ended up giving it to him when I left.
Posters would be good (the flat kind that are folded into fourths or whatever--not the tube type, a tea mug with local stuff on it...small jewelry items (like name bracelts with the little blocks or whatever) for girls...FOOD is awesome. Try to bring a meal or two thats American (whatever that is), Italian or Mexican to prepare. You'll have to use your head -- beef is something that's easily found -- taco seasoning not so much. So bring a packet or two and pack of flat tortillas or whatever, and you'll be in good shape. And chocolate chip cookies. If Kennedy had sent Khruschev chocolate chip cookies, there would have been no Cuban Missile Crisis. It would have been called the Cuban Cookie Fadango.

----------


## TATY

Re: Hot water, don't most places have some boiler thing. I can't remember the Russian would, but it sounded like colonic. 
When I was in Kazan', me, and all my friends flats had boilers in the bathroom that we lit to give us hot water.

----------


## Dobry

> I ve been reading up on everyday life in Russia.
> they say that I would buying day to day for food accessories ect.Vodka can be used like tips.boiling water is strongly recomended, 
> Gypsy kids will pick on tourists and pick pocket them lol. 
> gifts to bring chocolate, toys for kids, fine tobacco,hats, army knives.
> russia is on differnt voltage so to buy a converter. they re set times for showers and use of the bathrooms?(I understand mornings and not use during day for warm water for the washing of clothing)leave lights on kitchen to avoid cockroaches. 
> houses are in huge cement buildings like gigantic apartments.and country is nice but you will work very hard if you live there.(isnt all counrty farm life hard lol) 
> securlylock luggage(obviously) so no one steals from you,avoid train stations and airports. the place is knowen to be safer than new york.
> the weather seems like Idaho warm summers,freezing winters. 
> Im still researching on meals of everyday,common jobs,fun activities that people do on spare time.

   ::   ::    It sounds like your info is a bit outdated...depends of course where you are, but... 
If you

----------


## TATY

If you avoid airports and train stations how the fudge are you supposed to get into Russia? Walk? 
Fool.

----------


## Ramil

> If you avoid airports and train stations how the fudge are you supposed to get into Russia? Walk? 
> Fool.

 Go by car. It's rather convenient. First - to Germany and via ferry to Finland (Turku). Then to Helsinki and further to Russia either by ferry or by car. The trip by car from Paris to Moscow will take approx 3 days.  
DON'T EVER GO TO RUSSIA THROUGH UKRAINE! Believe me. A side trip through Finland will cost a third the price you'll have to pay to crazy ukranian traffic police. 
Consider:
I've had to pay about $700 in total only to go through Ukraine and it took me 2 days to make it to the Russian border.
Ferry will cost about 120 Euro. Besides there is a bridge from Denmark to Scandinavian peninsula so it's possible to cross there by car but it'll cost extra ~3000 km (2-3 days). 
The optimal route will be a ferry from Travemunde (Germany) to Helsinki and from there by Car to St. Petersburgh (~150 km). It will take approx. 48 hours, 120 Euros (car + 2 passengers cabin included) plus expences on fuel to reach Moscow (+800 km from St. Petersburg) from Northern Central Europe. I've done that several times and It's my most favourite way of travel.

----------


## Dobry

> If you avoid airports and train stations how the fudge are you supposed to get into Russia? Walk? 
> Fool.

 Hahaha!    ::  
I hadn

----------


## Dobry

Sir Krist, 
Some more of my crazy opinions... 
A few more ideas, something different than the usual

----------


## Бармалей

> Re: Hot water, don't most places have some boiler thing. I can't remember the Russian would, but it sounded like colonic.

 Колонка, I believe is what you're referring to. They are AWESOME, b/c I think many places are wholly-reliant on the city water system for their hot water. I never, in my few months there, failed to have hot water -- which is much more than I can say for other students (I think about a quarter to a third of the home-stay students had колонки in their host-homes -- most didn't). 
[quote=Dobry]
You pull the

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I personally think Dobry rules. But that is my personal opinion, not to be copied unless with good reason.

----------


## Lampada

> I personally think Dobry rules. But that is my personal opinion, not to be copied unless with good reason.

 I second it.    :P

----------


## basurero

Я тоже согласен. Он, мне кажется, очень хорошо знает Россию. Я узнал не меньше половины моих знаний русского уклада жизни у Доброго.

----------


## Lampada

> Я тоже согласен. Он, мне кажется, очень хорошо знает Россию. Я узнал не меньше половины моих знаний русского уклада жизни у Доброго.

 _Я узнал знания_ - тавтология.  _Не меньше половины того, что я знаю об укладе русской жизни, я узнал из постов Доброго._

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by basurero  Я тоже согласен. Он, мне кажется, очень хорошо знает Россию. Я узнал не меньше половины моих знаний русского уклада жизни у Доброго.   _Я узнал знания_ - тавтология.  _Не меньше половины того, что я знаю об укладе русской жизни, я узнал из постов Доброго._

 Who cares????

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by basurero  Я тоже согласен. Он, мне кажется, очень хорошо знает Россию. Я узнал не меньше половины моих знаний русского уклада жизни у Доброго.   _Я узнал знания_ - тавтология.  _Не меньше половины того, что я знаю об укладе русской жизни, я узнал из постов Доброго._   Who cares????

 Not you.

----------


## Lampada

Что за шум, а драки нет?! (с)
Everybody cares!  Obviously.    ::

----------


## adoc

[quote=Dobry]Sir Krist, 
Yea, yea, I

----------


## Gerty

[quote=adoc][quote=Dobry]Sir Krist, 
Yea, yea, I

----------


## adoc

КЗЕРТОК  is a supposedly Russian hockey player who's been in a certain Gatorade commercial lately.  Here it is  http://firstinthirst.typepad.com/darren ... _cros.html 
You can actually see the name КЗЕРТОК on the back of the guy's red jersey (number 11). I don't know how they come up with this stuff.   Is it an ingenious variation of ТРЕТьЯК? 
Do I qualify now?

----------


## Бармалей

> КЗЕРТОК  is a supposedly Russian hockey player who's been in a certain Gatorade commercial lately.  Here it is  http://firstinthirst.typepad.com/darren ... _cros.html 
> You can actually see the name КЗЕРТОК on the back of the guy's red jersey (number 11). I don't know how they come up with this stuff.   Is it an ingenious variation of ТРЕТьЯК? 
> Do I qualify now?

 LOL. I think the version of this that gets the most laughs is the much-talked-about Bourne Identity, where his passport consists entirely of Cyrillic consonants where his "name" field is... It would be something like "Igor Ivanov" in English and then in Cyrillic it was somthing like "ФЖВЙ ФВШГЙЧЖ" LOL.

----------


## BabaYaga

Well, I don't know about the rest of you..... but_ I_ think *Dobry rules!!!!* 
 :P    ::    
[quote=Dobry]If you are invited to a home for dinner or a party, and there is a chance that there will be a woman/women there (and it

----------


## adoc

> LOL. I think the version of this that gets the most laughs is the much-talked-about Bourne Identity, where his passport consists entirely of Cyrillic consonants where his "name" field is... It would be something like "Igor Ivanov" in English and then in Cyrillic it was somthing like "ФЖВЙ ФВШГЙЧЖ" LOL.

 Hehe, I looked it up, the passport says Foma Kiniaev in latin letters, and in cyrillic it says Ащьу Лштшфум, which is exactly what you get by typing the latin version after having switched to the Russian keyboard.  Truly, many artistic inspirations come from the "research is dull and boring" concept.

----------


## Бармалей

> Hehe, I looked it up, the passport says Foma Kiniaev in latin letters, and in cyrillic it says Ащьу Лштшфум, which is exactly what you get by typing the latin version after having switched to the Russian keyboard.  Truly, many artistic inspirations come from the "research is dull and boring" concept.

 Then you are right -- it does have vowels. I was thinking it was ridiculous for it's lack of vowels and not the typing of the "Russian" keys. Still funny though. Did this film play in Russia, I wonder? I would think it did. Not that some film outfit really cares, but you have to wonder how Russians took that. I would laugh my arse off, if the tables were flipped...

----------


## adoc

There are so many goofs in any given movie people hardly pay attention any more.

----------


## laxxy



----------


## kalinka_vinnie

I didn't see why you posted that picture here, but whoever made those plaques, was definetly bad in transliterating!!!

----------


## Sir Krist

this thread sure has changed,Whats with the pump control? 
"whoever made those plaques, was definetly bad in transliterating!!!""
I second the motion! lol 
I decided to buy Idi I Smotri, it will take a little while for it to get here though. 
is there a online dictionary that would have  every part of speech that a word is used? like first, second,third,person past,future and female,male parts?the new penguin bnook does a great job of teaching this, but I wanted a second referance.I' sure sounds funny but ok, and Iknow this cant be used with all words but I'm sure it will help beginers. 
Example:
ya zhivu  
ono zhivyot
ti zhivyosh'
oh/ona zhivyot
vi zhivyote
oni zhivut
mi zhivyom
ya zhit I will live? 
anyway i was hoping they re something like that on the internet.
I have been using this when I take notes and i just memorise them and add words that I use every day, It helps decently but acctual speaking with a native speaker is still my favorite, only because it feels like all the hard work in the language is finally paying off. anyone else know this emotion of excitement.

----------


## Бармалей

lingvo.ru is the standard. It's pretty good -- but to get the full conjugations, you have to buy the pc software version. If I were you, I'd use lingvo and buy "501 Russian Verbs" if you feel you need it. Then go to Russia and buy the full version of lingvo cheaper than here.

----------


## tdk2fe

You can check out Cornell's Russian Dictionary Tree at: http://russian.dmll.cornell.edu/rdt/ .   
It's kind of quirky, and isn't as comprehensive as lingvo, but it's free.  You type in a word and it will show you aspect and conjugation (for verbs), and all the declinsions in singular and plural if it is a noun.  
tdk

----------


## basurero

Yeh http://russian.dmll.cornell.edu/rdt/ is excellent for beginners. But once you get the hang of conjugation and stress, I would suggest using Lingvo and http://www.gramota.ru

----------


## Sir Krist

Cool this works for now... 
I am curious does anyone have the lyrics in english and Russian for Ddt "last fall"?  
I've begun to notice this, but it seems that every russian I meet they like to talk about history, I dont mind at all just they give better history lessons than some of my teachers do.It's actually funny how our school books have differnt dates for things than they do, but then again our books are now 11 years old. 
can some on explain what the word "bi" means as in shto-bi, my books says its to wish or in order or to command. I just use it and not really know why. 
I'v e also noticed that some Russians dont like me speaking to them in Russian. while most are very please that I even tried to learn the language. 
Im going to think of some phrases I use at my work place to speak. I am currentally a cashier and the one I know is ... "kak ya mongu vom pomoch" 
I just wanted to know stuff like:
anything else
come back soon
you owe... (I think "vi dozhn" sounds weird "you must"?)
do you ever miss home?
have fun
good luck with work
is that everything?
In my opinion...
what is your favorite...
do you like America so far? vom naravetsah Amerika ??(so far?)
Drive safe
If you dont mind me asking?
what made you decide to come to America?
that 's my boss...
I must get to work
~~~~~~~
dont worry I work graveyard so I can get away with many things... 
my friends Call me Alex why does some of them call me Sasha?isnt that a womans name? I thought they were being insultting but thay say its slang or something. 
wheres Dorby he's cool.
thats all for now I'll be back

----------


## Friendy

anything else - что-нибудь ещё?
come back soon - приходите ещё  

> you owe... (I think "vi dozhn" sounds weird "you must"?)

 с вас ... ( for example: you owe a dollar - с вас доллар)
do you ever miss home? - вы скучаете по дому?
have fun - счастливо повеселиться
good luck with work - удачи с работой
is that everything? - это всё?
In my opinion... - по моему мнению
what is your favorite... -  какой ... у вас самый любимый or какой ... вам нравится больше всего (for masculine gender, you have to change the endings for other genders)
do you like America so far? vom naravetsah Amerika ??(so far?) - вам пока нравится Америка?
Drive safe - осторожно на дороге
If you dont mind me asking? - Вы не против если я спрошу вас or
Вы не возражаете если я спрошу вас
what made you decide to come to America? - из-за чего вы решили приехать в Америку?
that 's my boss... - это мой босс (начальник)
I must get to work - я должен вернуться к работе   

> my friends Call me Alex why does some of them call me Sasha?isnt that a womans name? I thought they were being insultting but thay say its slang or something.

 Sasha is both a masculine and a feminine name, it's diminutive from Александр and Александра. It's not offensive at all.

----------


## TATY

> Cool this works for now... 
> I am curious does anyone have the lyrics in english and Russian for Ddt "last fall"?  
> I've begun to notice this, but it seems that every russian I meet they like to talk about history, I dont mind at all just they give better history lessons than some of my teachers do.It's actually funny how our school books have differnt dates for things than they do, but then again our books are now 11 years old. 
> can some on explain what the word "bi" means as in shto-bi, my books says its to wish or in order or to command. I just use it and not really know why. 
> I'v e also noticed that some Russians dont like me speaking to them in Russian. while most are very please that I even tried to learn the language. 
> Im going to think of some phrases I use at my work place to speak. I am currentally a cashier and the one I know is ... "kak ya mongu vom pomoch" 
> I just wanted to know stuff like:
> anything else
> come back soon
> ...

 1. It's Вам (Vam) not Vom.
2. It's Чтобы (Chtoby), there is no hyphen. ЧТобы - in order to. 
Я жить means nothing. 
I will live = Я буду жить
I will survive = Я проживу

----------


## Lampada

> ... I am curious does anyone have the lyrics in english and Russian for Ddt "last fall"? ...

 Не нашла по-английски.   http://www.princeton.edu/russian/SLA101 ... 20Fall.mp3  *В последнюю осень*   
   В последнюю осень ни строчки, ни вздоха.
Последние песни осыпались летом.
Прощальным костром догорает эпоха,
И мы наблюдаем за тенью и светом 
Припев:
В последнюю ...
В последнюю осень 
Осенняя буря шутя разметала
Всё то, что давило нас пыльною ночью,
Всё то, что играло, душило, мерцало
Осиновым ветром разорвано в клочья 
Припев: 
Ах, Александр Сергеевич милый,
Ну что же Вы нам ничего не сказали,
О том, как держали, искали, любили.
О том, что в последнюю осень вы знали. 
Припев: 
Голодное море шипя поглотило
Осеннее солнце, и за облаками
Вы больше не вспомните то, что здесь было,
И пыльной травы не коснётесь руками. 
Уходят в последнюю осень поэты,
И их не вернуть, заколочены ставни.
Остались дожди и замёрзшее лето.
Осталась любовь, и ожившие камни. 
Припев:  
В последнюю осень...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вы больше не вспомните то что здесь было,
> И пыльной травы не коснётесь руками.

----------


## Sir Krist

I saw the movie Idi I Smotri it was very difficult to follow, What is going on with him(floya) when after the bombs drop?(shellshock?) the movie was great in the begining and the zhenzhina was a stress relief of sorts. I thought they would get married or something cause she seems to be the only only one who can  understand him. i think this where he feels all is completely lost, she is found blowing a whistle and covered in blood...running down her legs!? which suggest that she had a weird injury or was severly raped.although the movie had some really good parts it kind of draged some parts out. 
although over all an ok movie, but it wasnt worth $22. 
In the end is he an old man or dehydrated? 
At the end of this month I can try to apply for this school and I will look with an eye open wide for any tricks. 
In Russia do you have pizza, doughnuts, a burger joint other than Mcdonalds? 
How much money do you think you would spend in a month there?(I heard $300 a month was adverage)

----------


## Бармалей

> In Russia do you have pizza, doughnuts, a burger joint other than Mcdonalds?

 If you're worried about missing out on your pizza and Krispie Kreams already, then maybe you shouldn't leave home...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Just go to BlinDonalts to get your Russian fastfood!

----------


## Sir Krist

I'm not worried just curious on what to eat for a once in a while party. 
I rarely eat out in America, gas prices are too expensive for it  :: .
but Russian fast food sounds funny, as well as a "must try". 
In Russia are you allowed to have some sort of dicipline on your kids? my friend was asking this cause he wants to send his jail time kid there for some sort of a military school.

----------


## TATY

> I'm not worried just curious on what to eat for a once in a while party. 
> I rarely eat out in America, gas prices are too expensive for it .
> but Russian fast food sounds funny, as well as a "must try". 
> In Russia are you allowed to have some sort of dicipline on your kids? my friend was asking this cause he wants to send his jail time kid there for some sort of a military school.

 Who decides not to go out because of gas prices? Compared to the rest of the world, America has very low gas prices anyway. You're lucky you don't live in the UK or you'd never leave the house.

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Sir Krist  I'm not worried just curious on what to eat for a once in a while party. 
> I rarely eat out in America, gas prices are too expensive for it .
> but Russian fast food sounds funny, as well as a "must try". 
> In Russia are you allowed to have some sort of dicipline on your kids? my friend was asking this cause he wants to send his jail time kid there for some sort of a military school.   Who decides not to go out because of gas prices? Compared to the rest of the world, America has very low gas prices anyway. You're lucky you don't live in the UK or you'd never leave the house.

 Oh no. I know he didn't just start the inevitable flood of these comments by non-Americans who are going to groan about our collective groaning. I blame Putin.

----------


## gRomoZeka

What's "jail time kid"?   ::  Is he some juvenile offender or just a problem child? And military school in Russia... Isn't it too extreme?   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

[quote=Бармалей] 

> Originally Posted by "Sir Krist":18mkycc9  I'm not worried just curious on what to eat for a once in a while party. 
> I rarely eat out in America, gas prices are too expensive for it .
> but Russian fast food sounds funny, as well as a "must try". 
> In Russia are you allowed to have some sort of dicipline on your kids? my friend was asking this cause he wants to send his jail time kid there for some sort of a military school.   Who decides not to go out because of gas prices? Compared to the rest of the world, America has very low gas prices anyway. You're lucky you don't live in the UK or you'd never leave the house.

 Oh no. I know he didn't just start the inevitable flood of these comments by non-Americans who are going to groan about our collective groaning. I blame Putin.[/quote:18mkycc9]
I think that the problem here is that Americans are too fond of huge and powerful cars. Such cars consume lots of gasoline and pollute the environment. I suggest that Americans start driving cars like Nissan Smart or Пежо 206 (I wrote Пежо in Russian because I don't have a clue how to spell it in English/French).    

> In Russia are you allowed to have some sort of dicipline on your kids? my friend was asking this cause he wants to send his jail time kid there for some sort of a military school.

 It depends what sort of discipline you mean. If the friend of yours wants his son to go to a military school, this is, most likely, quite possible. But if he wants to impose iron discipline on his son, he'll have to appeal to 'someone special'. I think that Russia's not the best place to send your son to. 
I've no idea about military schools in Russia. I guess there are some but I'm not sure that they enrol foreigners. Offer your friend to do a search on the Web.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> I think that the problem here is that Americans are too fond of huge and powerful cars. Such cars consume lots of gasoline and pollute the environment. I suggest that Americans start driving cars like Nissan Smart or Пежо 206 (I wrote Пежо in Russian because I don't have a clue how to spell it in English/French).

 Puegeot.   ::   
Well, american cars might be gas-guzzlers, but I don't think the Russian ladas are very enviromentally friendly either!

----------


## ReDSanchous

Thanks for the correct English spelling!   ::   
You're right about the Russian ladas. In my opinion, though, the principal problem with all Russian cars is they have no air bags. A car can be as environmentally unfriendly as possible but it has to be safe.   ::

----------


## ibolit

> Oh no. I know he didn't just start the inevitable flood of these comments by non-Americans who are going to groan about our collective groaning. I blame Putin.

 But why on earth Putin? Wasnt it mr Bush, who starded the Iraq campaign? Isnt it due to him that Iraq doesn't sell oil anymore and, moreover, has to IMPORT oil from other countries?

----------


## Ramil

> Thanks for the correct English spelling!    
> You're right about the Russian ladas. In my opinion, though, the principal problem with all Russian cars is they have no air bags. A car can be as environmentally unfriendly as possible but it has to be safe.

 Lada is a meccano (do it yourself).
You get a pre-assembled version of the would be car and then trying to get it moving.  ::  
It's a healthy entertainment. You may spend days under its hood. The good part is that almost everything may be fixed with improvised means. I've used once female pantyhose as a generator belt on my VAZ 21063. 
Alas. I drive Audi today and miss all that fun.

----------


## ReDSanchous

The trouble is that most Russians aren't rich and can't afford to buy overseas cars. It's good that you own an Audi   ::  but I guess you know that Audi's very expensive as far as maintenance and operation are concerned, not to talk about its initial price. I mean new cars. There are loads of old second-hands Audis in Moscow. 
I don't have a car because I'm not allowed to drive yet - I turn 18 in November and can't get a driving licence now.

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  I think that the problem here is that Americans are too fond of huge and powerful cars. Such cars consume lots of gasoline and pollute the environment. I suggest that Americans start driving cars like Nissan Smart or Пежо 206 (I wrote Пежо in Russian because I don't have a clue how to spell it in English/French).    Puegeot.    
> Well, american cars might be gas-guzzlers, but I don't think the Russian ladas are very enviromentally friendly either!

 Well new Ladas are pretty good in that matter. I was amazed when I had to drive 2111 recently. And they became quite economical. I myself drive toyota though.

----------


## Ramil

One friend of mine said that prices for all cars are the same. The difference is whether you pay all at once or step by step  ::  
When you buy LADA, for example, you pay a minimum but then you have to pay over and over again stalking the car services and considering wouldn't be cheaper to live right there. Money is not all you have to pay. You also pay with your time and with your nerve when you buy LADA.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie        Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  I think that the problem here is that Americans are too fond of huge and powerful cars. Such cars consume lots of gasoline and pollute the environment. I suggest that Americans start driving cars like Nissan Smart or Пежо 206 (I wrote Пежо in Russian because I don't have a clue how to spell it in English/French).    Puegeot.    
> Well, american cars might be gas-guzzlers, but I don't think the Russian ladas are very enviromentally friendly either!   Well new Ladas are pretty good in that matter. I was amazed when I had to drive 2111 recently. And they became quite economical. I myself drive toyota though.

 I drove 2111 last weekend lol ))) The reason I drove it is that if I can drive a car like that, passing a driving exam will be downhill all the way. 
Do you have a toyota because you live in Siberia. I mean that Siberia is relatively close to Japan... I know that there are very few Russian cars in Vladivostok. They all own second-hand Japanese cars.

----------


## BabaYaga

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  I think that the problem here is that Americans are too fond of huge and powerful cars. Such cars consume lots of gasoline and pollute the environment. I suggest that Americans start driving cars like Nissan Smart or Пежо 206 (I wrote Пежо in Russian because I don't have a clue how to spell it in English/French).    Puegeot.

 _Almost._  ::   
Peugeot.    ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

::   I knew there was something wrong with that name kalinka gave! It looked weird but I trusted kalinka. Conclusion - never trust him!   ::   Just kidding  :P

----------


## Alware

> Do you have a toyota because you live in Siberia.

 Because it's most reliable imho

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

::  No, it is Puggeot!!!   ::   
I was in Vladivostok... Japanese cars galore! And with the steering wheel on the RIGHT side, while they drive on the RIGHT side.  
Conclusion:   ::

----------


## Alware

> And with the steering wheel on the RIGHT side, while they drive on the RIGHT side.

 People got used to it here. I drive right sided toyota opa and I'm happy that i bought it. (that was not cheap though). brand new ford focus or skoda for a little higher price would come with basic options and they'd be assembled in russia that implies low quality.

----------


## SSSS

> I know that there are very few Russian cars in Vladivostok. They all own second-hand Japanese cars.

 Oh, man... Don't remind me... I am from Vladivostok myself... Some of the cars over there are so great and not available here, in Norht America... Though, there is a small loop-hole in Canadian legislature, so I am considering importing one from Japan...

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  I know that there are very few Russian cars in Vladivostok. They all own second-hand Japanese cars.   Oh, man... Don't remind me... I am from Vladivostok myself... Some of the cars over there are so great and not available here, in Norht America... Though, there is a small loop-hole in Canadian legislature, so I am considering importing one from Japan...

 That's true. While living in the us I'd better buy something like my Opa than that stupid nissan truck that i used to drive. But these cars they sell only in inner japanese market and they are available outside japan only as imported used ones.

----------


## SSSS

Yes, that's correct... It could be only 15 year or older... Though, it's real car from Japan... Used one but form inner market...

----------


## Alware

> It could be only 15 year or older

 What you mean? Mine is 3 yo

----------


## SSSS

In Canada if the car is made outside of the northern-american market (e.g. USA-Canada), it could be only 15 years or older... So, I can bring any car in Canada only if it's made no later than in 1991...

----------


## Alware

> In Canada if the car is made outside of the northern-american market (e.g. USA-Canada), it could be only 15 years or older... So, I can bring any car in Canada only if it's made no later than in 1991...

 Это будут такие дрова, какие здесь-то редко встретишь!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  And with the steering wheel on the RIGHT side, while they drive on the RIGHT side.    People have gotten used to it here. I drive a right-sided toyota opa and I'm happy that i bought it. (it was not cheap, though). brand new ford focus or skoda for a little higher price would come with basic options and they'd be assembled in russia. that implies low quality.

 Yes, getting used to danger seems to be the national hobby in Russia!  :: 
I was surprised that one could pass a truck on the left side without actually seeing if there is any head-on traffic! Impressive!   ::

----------


## Alware

[quote=kalinka_vinnie] 

> Originally Posted by "kalinka_vinnie":2u6jvxiu  And with the steering wheel on the RIGHT side, while they drive on the RIGHT side.    People have gotten used to it here. I drive a right-sided toyota opa and I'm happy that i bought it. (it was not cheap, though). brand new ford focus or skoda for a little higher price would come with basic options and they'd be assembled in russia. that implies low quality.

 Yes, getting used to danger seems to be the national hobby in Russia!  :: 
I was surprised that one could pass a truck on the left side without actually seeing if there is any head-on traffic! Impressive!   :: [/quote:2u6jvxiu] 
Thanks for corrections (but that's exactly the way I heard it in the US, should one really say "have gotten used" instead of "got used"?  ::  ).
The sad statistic is that specific amount of accidents with right sided cars is less.

----------


## SSSS

> Originally Posted by SSSS  In Canada if the car is made outside of the northern-american market (e.g. USA-Canada), it could be only 15 years or older... So, I can bring any car in Canada only if it's made no later than in 1991...   Это будут такие дрова, какие здесь-то редко встретишь!

 Hm... I would not say so... The things is that milage is not that big and condition is usually mint... Plus, those cars are very reliable... 
As for _got used to_, here it's quite common...

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware        Originally Posted by SSSS  In Canada if the car is made outside of the northern-american market (e.g. USA-Canada), it could be only 15 years or older... So, I can bring any car in Canada only if it's made no later than in 1991...   Это будут такие дрова, какие здесь-то редко встретишь!   Hm... I would not say so... The things is that milage is not that big and condition is usually mint... Plus, those cars are very reliable... 
> As for _got used to_, here it's quite common...

 тогда надо брать что-нибудь типа:   
toyota windom 1991

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а ребята, объясните мне, пожалуйста, почему так популярно с темном стеклом? Через стекло ничего не видишь по дорогое (особенно из этой машины в фото)????

----------


## Alware

> а ребята, объясните мне, пожалуйста, почему так популярно с темном стеклом? Через стекло ничего не видишь по дорогое (особенно из этой машины в фото)????

 Ну, не факт что там затонировано лобовое стекло, оно кажется тёмным потомучто сильно затонированы остальные стёкла. Вообще-то я стекла не тонирую, но если очень жарко (как на прошлой неделе), то подумываю о тонировке (в тонированной машине намного прохладнее).

----------


## SSSS

Я бы предпочёл Делику...

----------


## Alware

> Я бы предпочёл Делику...

 Mitsubishi быстрее сыпятся   
к тому же делики выпуска раньше 1994 это нечто не разгоняющееся больше 90 км/ч 
а вот это уже намного новее - в Канаду не провезёшь

----------


## ReDSanchous

Интресная у вас жизнь! Я вот в Москве живу и не сказал бы, что в бедноте, поэтому выбирать _мог бы_ и из новых машин. 
А вообще могу сказать так: пока человек не пересядет из нашей машины в иномарку, он не поймёт всех прелестей (в хорошем смысле, разумеется) её использования по сравнению с нашими авто. Едва ли можно встретить человека, который, ездя на иностранной машине, скажет, что хочет пересесть обратно на нашу машину. Хотя, конечно, если купить "лимон" 15-ти летний, который будет только деньги жрать, то можно и на нашу машину пересесть. 
Кстати, Форды Фокусы, которые во Всеволжске собирают, очень приличного качества. На Мондео (который собирают преимущественно в Бельгии для России) лучше качество, как и всё остальное, но тут уже разница в классе играет роль. Но выбор всегда есть. Не нравится качество Фокуса 2, можно за те же деньги купить Lancer от Mitsu, который в Японии собирается и в котором очень приличное качество материалов, но придётся мириться в каждом случае со своими недостатками.

----------


## Оля

> _ребята, объясните мне, пожалуйста, почему так популярны машины с темным стеклом? Через стекло ничего не видишь на дороге (особенно из этой машины на (с) фото)????

----------


## Alware

> Кстати, Форды Фокусы, которые во Всеволжске собирают, очень приличного качества.

 Открой капот у любого нового фокуса и найди любой электрический кабель который ни к чему не подсоединён. Они все не то что не заглушены даже изолентой незакреплены.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  
> Кстати, Форды Фокусы, которые во Всеволжске собирают, очень приличного качества.   Открой капот у любого нового фокуса и найди любой электрический кабель который ни к чему не подсоединён. Они все не то что не заглушены даже изолентой незакреплены.

 Главное чтобы это эксплуатации не мешало. А вообще это не дело.

----------


## Alware

> Главное чтобы это эксплуатации не мешало. А вообще это не дело.

 Ну если фары на ходу гаснут, то это не должно сильно мешать эксплуатации. 
ладно
вот не самые плохие отзывы http://auto.otzyv.ru/read.php?id=324&p=0 http://focus-club.ru/forum/viewtopic...29aceab12a29f1 
набери в яндексе "ford focus отзыв" и увидишь рейтинг этого автомобиля (сайты автомагазинов по понятным причинам не в счёт) 
а то что за ними очередь говорит о том что госрегулирование данной отрасли не совсем удачное в России 
и я после того как поездил на том что у меня сейчас, платить за машину  (классом ниже, имхо) ктомуже непонятно как собранную (того и гляди что-нибудь отвалится) на  $2000-$3000 больше точно не стану

----------


## Alware

Да и смысл поста SSSS был я думаю в том что как раз машины, которые далаются в японии для ВНУТРЕННЕГО рынка очень надёжные (надёжнее европейцев) что подтвердилось практикой на востоке России.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Те отзывы, которые ты дал, ничего не показывают. В первом мужики раскритиковали первый пост подростка. Во втором реальных отзывов нет - только вопросы и плюс качество музыки.  
Да зачем мне читать? Мы можем и более дорогую машину купить, если надо будет   ::  Среди знакомых, у которых ФОКУС, пока особых проблем нет, но время покажет. Ещё есть Меган 2, там тоже есть проблемы у некоторых машин с автоматом. А про японские машины ничего плохого не могу сказать. Я думаю, что и те машины, которые сюда везутся из Японии, тоже отличаются очень хорошей надёжностью. 
Хотя вот у нас 5 лет была это ЛАДА 2111, прошла 80.000 и практически никаких существенных проблем, какие раньше были с копейкой, семёркой не было. За 5000 (а она столько стоила 5 лет назад), машина себя оправдывает полностью.

----------


## Alware

> Те отзывы, которые ты дал, ничего не показывают. В первом мужики раскритиковали первый пост подростка. Во втором реальных отзывов нет - только вопросы и плюс качество музыки. .

 Это не САМЫЕ ПЛОХИЕ. ХОРОШИЕ я нашёл только в рекламе автомагазинов.  

> Да зачем мне читать? Мы можем и более дорогую машину купить, если надо будет

 Вопрос не в этом. А втом что за $12 000-15 000 можно получить машину с которой долго не будет проблем. Что североамериканский и европейский рынок сейчас редко могут предложить.   

> Хотя вот у нас 5 лет была это ЛАДА 2111, прошла 80.000 и практически никаких существенных проблем, какие раньше были с копейкой, семёркой не было. За 5000 (а она столько стоила 5 лет назад), машина себя оправдывает полностью.

 за 5000 хороших машин не бывает. Ну и в случае с 2111 надо забыть про комфорт и безопасность.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> за 5000 хороших машин не бывает. Ну и в случае с 2111 надо забыть про комфорт и безопасность.

 Это да. Приходиться мириться.    

> Вопрос не в этом. А втом что за $12 000-15 000 можно получить машину с которой долго не будет проблем. Что североамериканский и европейский рынок сейчас редко могут предложить.

 Это уже каждый решает сам. Кому-то нравится очень то обстоятельство, что машина новая и значит с гарантией, потом то, что у неё обычно более современный вид и всё-таки они уповают на то, что она вполне надёжна. Мало кому хочется ездить с правым рулём, хотя, как говорят, к этому очень быстро привыкаешь и не имеешь никаких проблем в будущем.
А кто-то более рационален и готов купить поддержанную машину. Я знаю, например, людей, у которых, скажем, мягко очень много денег, но это не мешает им ездить на поддержанных 3-летних машинах стоимостью в ~$45.000.

----------


## Alware

> Это уже каждый решает сам. Кому-то нравится очень то обстоятельство, что машина новая и значит с гарантией, потом то, что у неё обычно более современный вид и всё-таки они уповают на то, что она вполне надёжна. Мало кому хочется ездить с правым рулём, хотя, как говорят, к этому очень быстро привыкаешь и не имеешь никаких проблем в будущем.
> А кто-то более рационален и готов купить поддержанную машину. Я знаю, например, людей, у которых, скажем, мягко очень много денег, но это не мешает им ездить на поддержанных 3-летних машинах стоимостью в ~$45.000.

 Дело вкуса естественно. Но если машина которую ты хочешь и можешь купить не экспортируется и не производится там где ты живешь, выхода другого нет. (В моём случае я хотел что-нибудь вместительное надежное и _оригинальное_ в пределах 15000)

----------


## Alware

> Я вот в Москве живу

 BTW что это должно значить в данном контексте??  ::

----------


## voshliya

> No, it is Puggeot!!!    
> I was in Vladivostok... Japanese cars galore! And with the steering wheel on the RIGHT side, while they drive on the RIGHT side.  
> Conclusion:

   *"Peugeot"    kalinka!!!!
a french car.I've got one....*

----------


## Sir Krist

I'm in a deep mess,some one looked in my profile and found out that I can speak some Russian (very little) anyway they emailed me and all that(not bad looking girl if I do say myself) 
but anyway i mentioned that i can go to school there and i think she thinks that I am going there(i truied to tell her theres no absolute way to be sure but her english doesnt hold up too well) ,but theres a catch I might be moving to missouri if this happens then I wont be able to go until later and since i am in a differnt district (very small town)they might only have spanish foregin travel. 
I'm trying to explain that there s no garentee that Ill go to Russia, but Ill work on it,so I could I get a quick translation cause  all my dictionaries suck and my words are limited. 
"" hey good to hear from you, I will try to turn my papers in for the mission on september 1st, it takes about 3 months to get accepted and If everything works out I'll be out there about december.there is no garentee that this will happen, for all I know I could get sent to a military camp to learn "" 
Any improvisions please   ::  PS if at all possible come off friendly and polite (to not piss her off) 
I checked the school thing by sending one of my friends on it she got sent to Russia but te catch is you could get sent to NJ to learn and eventually get sent to Russia and its at thier time of choosing(I could be 55yrs old or something when that happens but highly unlikely) 
im trying to figure this out my personal study was going well until i hit "go" it seems they re many froms of go is there any easy to clearify these?

----------


## Dobry

> I'm in a deep mess,some one looked in my profile and found out that I can speak some Russian (very little) anyway they emailed me and all that(not bad looking girl if I do say myself)...

 Sir Krist,  :: 
We'll help you as much as we can... but I'm not understanding on what you're asking us to do?  What is the "deep mess"??  And, I'm not sure what you're plans are... I don't remember.  But, are you interested in a sincere, possibly serious, relationship with this girl, that you've had some messages with?  I'm simply asking.   
You're message is not clear of your intentions, or your plans, about this girl.   But you must be honest and straight with her.  I got a headache reading your post... maybe because of me eating hot wings and drinking beer tonight.  ::   Maybe because I recommend that you work on improving your vocabulary, spelling and grammar... please, sincerely, I'm not criticizing, but I'm giving you a "solid"... I'm being straight with you, to help you very much in your travels, and future communications. 
And I'm not clear what you want us to do to help you with this girl.  And I'm not clear on understanding the message that you want translated.

----------


## Wowik

> ...Trotsky look-alike....

 But where is an alpenstock (ice-axe)?

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by Dobry  ...Trotsky look-alike....   But where is an alpenstock (ice-axe)?

 Wowik, 
Obviously you haven't seen the previous posts..kalinka-vinnie  probably explained it best.    ::   
And I've been partying too much, tonight, to explain it further.  ::  
(something tells me that I should change my signature!  ::  )

----------


## mag-unit

Отмодерировано. Л.

----------


## Sir Krist

I was in a rush cause I had to go apply for a job and was checking this message so I can't type to save my life. 
I write terribly, so poorly that its my lowest score. although reading is my highest so I'll never figure what happened(weird huh they should go hand and hand or at least my father says so and he teaches english!) 
""" I'm being straight with you, to help you very much in your travels, and future communications. """ 
It would be rude to not tell me  ::  !Thankyou for being strait up. 
anyway I just wanted to explain to her-
~~~ _hey good to hear from you, I will try to turn my papers in for the mission on september 1st, it takes about 3 months to get accepted and If everything works out I'll be out there about december.there is no garentee that this will happen, for all I know I could get sent to a military camp to learn ""_ 
~~~~ 
my intentions are strictly honorable if thats what you re getting at.I am just friends with her,I first explaining that s there is not a chance that I will not be going she thinks I'll be going to see her in Russia,so I'm not lying to her at all and doing my best to explainthis situation- perhaps she just hopes the best  and that I can learn Russian over there. 
(sorry for mistakes in on the run to lunch bye bye bye for now.) 
good to see you, Dobry long time no see eh

----------


## possopo

as for accomodation (no idea if you're still looking for some but the thread is far too long for me to read it all): 
accomodation in moscow is horridly expensive (there's only one youth hostel i guess). so expect to spend some 30 to 50 dollars a day in that minimum. in st-petersburg, things are hardly better.
a room at a babushka's would be 10 to 20 dollars a night, i guess. 
as for other cities, i don't really know but i guess old soviet hotels are not over expensive -but also terrible and depressing. 
russia, as opposed to almost all countries in europe has a very bad infrastructure for tourism. they clearly make a lot for rich expats and wealthy tourists and obviously don't care about backpackers and other visitors. i hope it will change in years to come.
the visa also is a huge problem when you want to stay more than 2 weeks in the country and travel around a bit (registration is officially the worst pain ever but i know authorites are getting a bit cooler and lenient now). 
things are improving...slowly. apart from that (but that is a big issue), the country's great and people usually are extra nice when to get to know them except for some sellers who simply don't give a damn about you. i remember once when i was at one of these big train stations in moscow(leningradskiy or kazanskiy), i almost had to apologize to the lady at the counter because she didn't want to give me information on the pskov-riga train!!!

----------


## Wowik

> i almost had to apologize to the lady at the counter because she didn't want to give me information on the pskov-riga train!!!

 "Извините (or прошу прощения), когда из Пскова отправляется поезд до Риги?" 
"Извините"/"прошу прощения" - are standard forms to attract somebody's attention.

----------


## Dobry

Possopo, 
I think Sir Krist's accomodations may already be arranged, part of his travel program... but I agree with your thoughts.  There are several reliable contacts, "homestays" and apartment-situations in Moscow and Petersburg that I personally vouch for, but I don't think I can transmit the names/contacts over the forum because of board rules.  I think I offered that option to Krist to privately message me, before in another post, if he needs assistance.  And yes, Krist should stay away from the old "soviet" hotels.  Good advice.  I remember my very first night in one of these "traditional soviet" hotels... I won't give the sordid details.    ::   ::   
Wowick, 
Also, you give good advice on how to speak with clerks... but it doesn't always work.  Sometimes, the best tactic for me has been playing the stupid American (often true   ::  ) who needs help from the much more intelligent Russian clerk... which is usually true...and _tak_, I am sincere, and then I receive much help.  But sometimes I must be forceful, and act important and demanding.  Depends on the situation and the clerk. 
And certainly, my opinion, Russian people are often the kindest people on Earth, once you pass through the "initial barrier."  I possess only a handful of "true friends" whom I _literally_ trust with my life.  And most of them are Russian. 
Sir Krist, 
Good to hear from you also!  I'm glad your plans on going to Russia are forming.  I'm reluctant to translate your message... I think it should be translated by a native Russian woman speaker... it sounds as though this girl may be someone special for you in the future... so I hope one of our native Russian women-members could give it a much better, and more tender translation. 
And maybe my best advice, for _any_ American (this is not pointed at you, Sir Krist, no... it's pointed at all of us Americans   ::  ), traveling anywhere overseas... be careful to not act or appear as an _arrogant American_... it "pisses" everybody off!  I am embarrassed by things I've seen some Americans say and do in other countries, and the countless times I've had to "step into" situations to solve and make peace.  ::  
A general travel tip for _all_ of us. 
Safe journeys, and keep us posted.    ::

----------


## svar45

Sir Kris, feel free write to she on English - all you want. Almost ALL RUSSIANS LEAN ENGLISH in school. Just use words that you use to talk with а child. She will be use dictionaries, anyway.  ::  
I have to travel a lot in biztrips inside Ukraine, Russia and Belorus. And often saw foreigners "in stuck" situation. They do so funny and dummy things.  :: ) 
Some examples: 
One French pair can't pays for tea&snikers in the train.  We, half of the people in the wagon, spend 15min trying help them with it.  :: 
First 10min they even can't understand, that they must pay for it.   
O! Americans! 
I'm sitting in the internet cafe (Kiev, Kheshatik, MainPostamp), the bad one cafe, where you must pay for time, not for traffic. Beside of me sitting American guy about 18-20. First time he annoy neighbor pretty girl with his stupid questions, she chatting in the web with her friends. Types of questions. "where I can spend my time in Kiev" was the best of them. Who cares where you spend you time. But she answer him and give two or there names of nightclubs, writes it on the paper on Russian, and she leaves. Then he switch attention to me and begin to annoy, when i thought on next turn in Galaxy+(a play-by-mail game, need your mind as chess). 
Dialog:
- Bla-bla-bla....bla-bla-bla...
- What d'u want?
- Bla-bla-bla....bla-bla-bla...information service.
- What type of information service?
- Bla-bla-bla....bla-bla-bla...telephone ones.
- Call 009.
He calling, of course, they speak Russian.
- Bla-bla-bla....bla-bla-bla... need English information service.
- There are no such in Ukraine, or I don’t know.
- Bla-bla-bla....bla-bla-bla...i dont belive you.
- What d'u want from information service?
- Bla-bla-bla....bla-bla-bla...where I can spend my time in Kiev.
- But you already have names of nightclubs in your hand.
- Bla-bla-bla....bla-bla-bla...they on Russian.
- And what?
- Bla-bla-bla....bla-bla-bla...
- Ok, I write them on English for you. 
Translite (not translate) record for him. He thanx and leaves me alone.
Half hour all clear, then he back, and annoying me again.
- Bla-bla-bla....bla-bla-bla...Where are it, I can't find it.
- Me too, first time hear it.
- Bla-bla-bla....bla-bla-bla... and why you give me this? 
- Me?
- Bla-bla-bla....bla-bla-bla... 
- Don't bother me, pal!!! Get taxi and give him first record that girl give yo-ou, written on Russian!! 
More of all, Russians don’t like when Americans say too many senseless English words.  ::  
Americans very active in talk and can bother anyone! They totally don’t care busy man or not.
Because, they thinks that all people around must help them. But they don’t.
I can help you, with understanding Russians. 
Always  think – “they are good medieval people”, and play from here, and all be Ok.
You can’t bother medieval knight(ment, clerk) or mistress, better find a girl or а boy, they are not so bigheaded.  ::

----------


## Dobry

svar45, 
You've made a good point... but if this man was Prince Mishkin traveling... Tsarevich Ivan searching for the Firebird, and then his beloved Elena... the wanderings of Ulysses to return home... or Don Quixote searching for Esmeralda... then, you can truly never know the journey a man is on, how scared he may be, how confused or how lost he may be, during his journey.   _"Words" often become the only path 'home'._ 
I understand your thoughts, and your thoughts of this man were probably accurate, and I understand your irritation.  
I'm just reminding us all that there is a difference between arrogance... and the sincere need for help, for someone who needs help... _the line is not always straight and clear._

----------


## svar45

Dobry, he was not scared or confused - believe me! I rare saw so "not confused" man. I'm was confused as medieval man, that hear helicopter beside.  ::  ::  :: 
He has something, that Russians often calls "спермотоксикоз", if you understand me right.  ::  
You'll make big mistake if speak such words as "irritation, arrogance, sincere" to Russian on street or in office, this words are not in school program of English and they subconsciously drop out them from your speech, but feels that you do a number on them, and sneer of you in reply.  ::  
Of course, it happens only with unfamiliar people. To familiar man, family as cell of society has other, much different rules. That’s why you (American\Western ppl) simultaneously see many “good and bad” Russians. We all “good” ones, except ill ppl, but our relations depends who you are for us!   
Do you know that word "nemets" or "немец", now used for German ppl,
was used for all foreigners, Englishmen and so on. This word means -"man who can't talk", i.e. "mute, speechless, dumby". 
And now, think twice - which position in medieval society had that kind of ppl? Ar, get it? That's why when you turn on "dumb mode" Russians will understand you status in society as "mute" and at once you can get help from good and kind ppl.
It's natural - strong man (see knight) do not search help, he make all himself, or order to do his henchmen. 
So as you see this line is straight and clear for Russians!   
About journeys, on my mind, each travel is a little act of bravery and heroic deed.  ::  
It’s bad that some Americans do not understand that, they always think that they on vacation in Russia.  :: 
No! Russia is not this kind of place as Gawai. You in medieval trip, with some chances to have knife in stomach, when stranger in the night ask you for cigarettes. So don’t ready – don’t go in Russia, no one be cry for yours money, except travel agents. That's why our hotels are so bad, we don't care of strong ppl that have bravery travel in Russia.  ::  They must care himseft about good place to sleep. If man can't set fire, kill and fry mamont, why he go to us?  ::  
I think you don’t ask me now why Russians loves taught guys like Putin in presidents, and not like dumby, like Bush junior.
Communist suckers, like Stalin and other, use that and gains superpower in mind our ppl. One of the main causes why USSR was broken is that Gorbachev was smartass but a coward, revolution was because Nicolay II was dumby lumberjack and a coward,
medieval society can’t carry on this kind of rulers.

----------


## Dobry

> Dobry, he was not scared or confused - believe me! I rare saw so "not confused" man. I'm was confused as medieval man, that hear helicopter beside. 
> He has something, that Russians often calls "спермотоксикоз", if you understand me right.  
> You'll make big mistake if speak such words as "irritation, arrogance, sincere" to Russian on street or in office, this words are not in school program and they subconsciously drop out them from your speech, but feels that you do a number on them, and sneer of you in reply.  
> Of course, it happens only with unfamiliar people. To familiar man, family as cell of society has other, much different rules. That’s why you (American\Western ppl) simultaneously see many “good and bad” Russians. We all “good” ones, except ill ppl, but our relations depends who you are for us!   
> Do you know that word "nemets" or "немец", now used for German ppl,
> was used for all foreigners, Englishmen and so on. This word means -"man who can't talk", i.e. "mute, speechless, dumby". 
> And now, think twice - which position in medieval society had that kind of ppl? Ar, get it? That's why when you turn on "dumb mode" Russians will understand you status in society as "mute" and at once you can get help from good and kind ppl.
> It's natural - strong man (see knight) do not search help, he make all himself, or order to do his henchmen. 
> So as you see this line is straight and clear for Russians!  
> ...

 svar,  
You are a man I could, and would, gladly share a bottle with... you are a philosopher.    ::    I use certain words because they carry specific meanings... and I'm not clear on your native language... yes, some words do not equate well between various languages... but you have not been using Russian in your writings, so I deduce you're refusing to use Russian, or for some reason are limiting your use.   
And I'm curious... you obviously know the meanings of the specific words I mentioned... as do most of my Russian friends... how did _you_ understand them?   And why would you ever think the typical Russian mind, soul, heart could not grasp such ideas, and "words", simply because they're not in a textbook? 
You are underestimating the power of the human mind.  Forget languages... now we are discussing ideas. 
My point was... that not all is as it seems... Pelevin's "Omon Ra" is a good example in Russian literature... Bulgakov.... Tarkovsky was the most brilliant at this idea, for teaching us this through film... I'll leave my thoughts at that. 
And yes... I've been in Russia... America is my citizenship... but Russia is my soul.

----------


## svar45

oops, i'm edit message after your replay. May you read it again?  ::  ::  
mda...Pelevin. It's difficult to say, how I perceive his books.
For me they are "too much dark" in some places, and I read them
like humoristic ones, but last his book "Ahuli" many girls read like Bible.  :: 
If you want more understanding of Russians try to read
fiction books, because fantasies opens mind of good author(not "slave-writers"!) and you see what he really thinking.
Some of Логинoв - "Многорукий Бог Далайна ", Лукьяненко - "Осенние визиты", "Лабиринт Отражений", «Дозоры», Крапивина можно читать подряд. They write books which build modern russian children, i.e. new generation of ppl, not Peleven build them. Why? Can't say it in English, maybe he is "time trimmer".  
Dobry, I hope you don't think that Russian literature ends on Tolstoy and Dostoevsky. Most Russians don't like them all, they bored, and read them 
only under press of school teachers.  ::  
I'll need some time for answer...  ::    

> I use certain words because they carry specific meanings... and I'm not clear on your native language... yes, some words do not equate well between various languages... but you have not been using Russian in your writings, so I deduce you're refusing to use Russian, or for some reason are limiting your use.

 No. Certainly, I’m Russian that lives in Ukraine. Just, you writes English, and I’m too, sync or swim as Discovery says  :: , if you’ll writes Russian I’’ll do it.  ::    

> And I'm curious... you obviously know the meanings of the specific words I mentioned... as do most of my Russian friends... how did you understand them? And why would you ever think the typical Russian mind, soul, heart could not grasp such ideas, and "words", simply because they're not in a textbook?
> You are underestimating the power of the human mind. Forget languages... now we are discussing ideas

 Hey! Do not do it with me again!! 
Too much English “words” for fuzzy!  ::  ::  ::  
Human mind…heh, dude… Human mind is great computer, but it need native language for full operate state.
Which language do you do "thinking”? Ar? Both Russian and English? 
When you think not on your native language you lose some of your's Force, Luke. So ppl that see it, thinking that you naturally dumb person. And they are right, in the big case. “Words” are nothing for human been, they are just symbolic links in our brain, like first levels of computer knowledgebase. Get it? But how many links you have in Russian? And how many ordinary Russian man has this “links”, and vise versa with me and English? Try imagine how many operations I must do in brain to write this your fuzzy “words”?  ::  But most ppl don’t like strain theirs brain. And Russians a such lazy ppl, maybe most lazy in the world! But your Americans go to Russia, and bother us with your’s sophisticated language and says tricky “words” that we are not leaning in textbooks in school! That make us feel dumby, but we are dont like this pity state of existence. And we(Russians) will do same things with you, i.e. make your life pity.  ::  ::  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> You are a man I could, and would, gladly share a bottle with... you are a philosopher.

 I agree - can I join you guys?   ::   Great posts, both of you, thank you!   ::   
Svar, I agree with you very much: when you talk to someone that you know doesn't speak your language very well (yet), it's only polite to use easy language. I had the same problem when I was in Russia. But usually, when I told the other person that I am only a stupid foreigner who doesn't speak Russian very well, they _did_ slow down, and tried to speak clearly, and with easy words.
I was very grateful for that.   ::   
By the way, my hat off to you for your long posts in English! I couldn't manage to write such a long post in Russian.   ::  
So you may be Russian - but you're not so lazy as I am.....   ::  
Well done!   ::

----------


## svar45

> By the way, my hat off to you for your long posts in English! I couldn't manage to write such a long post in Russian.   
> So you may be Russian - but you're not so lazy as I am.....   
> Well done!

 Americans always wrong.  :: 
(All world knows, don't pretend, that you themselves didn't knew that.)  ::  ::  :: 
I'm lazy than you anyway, becouse, I’m talking now with you all guys,
but I do it, becouse, it's funny. And work that I must to do instead it, is not so funny, at all.  ::

----------


## BabaYaga

> Americans are always wrong. 
> (All the world knows, don't pretend that you  didn't know that yourself.)

 АГА! Does that mean I'm _right_?! (I _not_ American.....)   ::     

> I'm lazier than you anyway, because I’m talking now with you all guys,
> but I do it because it's funny. And the work that I must_do instead of it, is not so funny at all.

 Hehehe. Me too.   ::

----------


## svar45

Ого! Сколько ошибок в четырех предложениях.
Боюсь спросить, сколько я их наделал выше по тексту.  :: 
Scusi, for my school-time English.  ::

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by Dobry  You are a man I could, and would, gladly share a bottle with... you are a philosopher.      I agree - can I join you guys?

 Конечно! Пожалуйста!     ::

----------


## Dobry

> Ого! Сколько ошибок в четырех предложениях.
> Боюсь спросить, сколько я их наделал выше по тексту. 
> Scusi, for my school-time English.

 Do not worry about mistakes... your ideas are understood.   ::

----------


## Dobry

> oops, i'm edit message after your replay. May you read it again?  
> Dobry, I hope you don't think that Russian literature ends on Tolstoy and Dostoevsky. Most Russians don't like them all, they bored, and read them 
> only under press of school teachers.

 No, I do not think this.    ::   
One of my passions is literature... but my time to read is valuable... "classical" literature is "timeless" ... about the "human condition", and common ideas of life among all cultures, all countries... Dostoevsky, Gogol, Bulgakov and many others are the "masters of the art" in examining humanity... _all humanity_... not only Russians, or Ukrainians.  _For everyone._ 
I choose to read these books (and not "popular fiction") because they help me to learn, and understand life.  Pelevin's writings have also helped me, the same.  But I know he's not popular with many people. 
But it was Tarkovsky... yes, I know many people are bored with his films, many people don't like them... but he inspired me to begin to study Russian.  His films please me very much.  I think he was the best film-maker of the 20th century in the whole world. 
So... maybe this will help you understand me better.    ::   
<opening the bottle now>

----------


## svar45

> One of my passions is literature... but my time to read is valuable... "classical" literature is "timeless" ... about the "human condition", and common ideas of life among all cultures, all countries... Dostoevsky, Gogol, Bulgakov and many others are the "masters of the art" in examining humanity... all humanity... not only Russians, or Ukrainians. For everyone.

 Ok. I groked your position on  Russian “classics”. But now you would try to understand my(ordinary Russian) thoughts.
We reads this books in young age, and “classics” just builds some of our stereotypes and food for dirty anecdotes for all life. Heroes of Dostoevsky, Gogol, Tolstoy are far from our reality and far from our imagination, and we reads “War and Peace” as historic roman, where all women was beautiful and men was noble, i.e. not as “moral standards” or something. Young Russian boy gets ten times more moral standarts from “Three musketeers” or “Captain Blood” than from Gogol, Tolstoy, Dostoevsky books all together!  ::  Why? Because, in 12-14 age, when human beens builts theirs personality, they want see “bricks” in it, not  “slims”! In this age there is no time for question «Тварь ли я дрожащая или право имею»? No such type of sliming at all. 
Bulgakov’s books - it’s other thing. Usually we read him as modern writer, i.e. he talks to us, not to our forefathers as an target audience. And we love him much more, you can often hear quotes from «Мастер и Маргарита» in our speech.    

> I choose to read these books (and not "popular fiction") because they help me to learn, and understand life. Pelevin's writings have also helped me, the same. But I know he's not popular with many people.

 Sorry, but You are wrong! Pelevin is dark sarcastic "popular fiction" writer, too much popular from my view.  :: 
Girls and students are just piss oneself reading his books. It’s like Steven King but kinda Russian.  :: 
I hope that you don’t perceive him as а new “classic”!  ::    

> But it was Tarkovsky... yes, I know many people are bored with his films, many people don't like them... but he inspired me to begin to study Russian. His films please me very much. I think he was the best film-maker of the 20th century in the whole world.

 Yeah! “Stalker” and “Solaris” are my favorite movies, but not only Tarkovsky make them so bright! Станислав Лемм, Стругатские (АБС).  Кайдановский  в «Сталкере», he makes 99% force of Stalker not Tarkovsky! If it wasn't Кайдановский, but other actor, then Stalker's monolog became a high-pitched piece of shit in Mannerism style,  such "reasoning of bad human nature", was very popular for bakers in Florence 16th century.   

> So... maybe this will help you understand me better.

 Maybe, but we still have different POVs on Russian literature: I’m inside the bottle, you are outside. So you often will see good color of old red wine and noble old dusted cobwed on the bottle, but i'm feel vinegar on my tongue and crust on the walls, if wine is overaged. And I just want to tell you that.

----------


## Sir Krist

I tried to watch the movie Solaris and i barely understand it at all, of course i dont speak very well. how does the main girl keep alive she gets burned frozen and i think a couple other things as well. the main charactor seems a little heartless. 
Svar i'll try your advice untill this gets translated, I think you may be right about Americans using "useless" words. I think it would be best for me to write more simply. 
weird I often thought it to be rude if you didn't speak normal enough so you dont get your friend speaking like a child all the time, but its great to start off as. 
After all dont we all start as children to grow to adults ::

----------


## svar45

Sir Krist, i can't get, if you just wait for translation in this topic, why you don't post your text to "Translate It!". Someone, will do it.  ::  
BTW,  
Монолог Сталкера (Александр Кайдановский) из к/ф A.Тарковского  
Пусть исполнится то, что задумано. Пусть они поверят. И пусть посмеются над своими страстями. Ведь то, что они называют страстью - на самом деле, не душевная энергия, а лишь трение между душой и внешним миром. А главное - пусть поверят в себя и станут беспомощными, как дети, потому что слабость велика, а сила ничтожна. Когда человек родится, он слаб и гибок. Когда умирает, он крепок и чёрств. Когда дерево растёт, оно нежно и гибко, а когда оно сухо и жёстко, оно умирает. Чёрствость и сила - спутники смерти. Гибкость и слабость выражают свежесть бытия. Поэтому, что отвердело, то не победит.  http://www.proto-group.com/love/ProtoGr ... akness.mp3 
I can’t realize how this text was possible to say without pathetic moralizing. No one couldn’t do it, except Kaidanovsky.

----------


## Dobry

You are missing a fundamental point in all good literature, art and film... does your interpretation of Stalker, for example speak for all Ukrainians?...  Or for yourself alone?   
I should avoid 'your' literature because you are "inside the bottle", and I am "outside"?   What is the "bottle"... Russia/Ukraine?... Or being mortally human?  
If the two of us sitting together in El Prado, view Goya's masterpiece "Dog Drowning"... will we each see the same thing?  Same thoughts?  Same feelings?     *Will "Dog Drowning" be less valuable to us... what we each can learn and gain from it... simply because neither of us are Spanish??* 
Does the Sistine Chapel lose some of her beauty, because neither of us are Italian?? 
Will James Joyces' "Ulysses" affect you, as it affects me?   
And can you ever believe that you will understand the American soul by reading Faulkner's "The Sound and The Fury"... or Pynchon's, "Gravity's Rainbow"? 
No, I can never truly understand the Russian soul and heart, because I'm not Russian.  But with your thoughts then do you mean I should avoid Russian writings? 
You will never truly understand, from an American view, Mark Twain's "Huckleberry Finn"... or Helprin's "Winter's Tale"... but they are valuable treasures in American literature, and can give you or anyone insight into yourself and into other people, even though you're not American.  And I will never try to discourage you from reading them. 
Please don't try to discourage me (because as you say I'm only a "dumb American who will never understand"), from reading Russian authors, seeing Russian films, looking at Russian art.   
I understand better than you think I do.  I've traveled many paths.   ::   
Good art, good literature, films, music, poetry... all speak to each of us differently.   
This was one of Tarkovsky's main ideas in his films... each of us must discover for ourselves our own thoughts and conclusions. 
I appreciate your thoughts on Tarkovsky. 
<pours 3 more shots... passes one to BabaYaga>

----------


## svar45

> You are missing a fundamental point in all good literature, art and film... does your interpretation of Stalker, for example speak for all Ukrainians?... Or for yourself alone?

 Certainly, I speak from myself. No one can speak for all Ukrainians etc…it’s nonsense… when I say “we”, I mean ppl that share my view. Even statistics  says that equal education, equal environment will born a lot of ppl that share views.
When you saw film, do you imagine, that many ppl who read the book “Пикник на обочине”, as me, understands more that was said in film, and they don’t’ saw there many deep thoughts of Strugatsky that WAS in the book and doesn’t in the movie!  AБС understoond that film is not book, it’s Tarkovsky creation as director, but without Kaidanovsky, it would be just another Russian moralistic movie.  Kaidanovsky  saves, i.e. “make” this film! Communist Party very loved propaganda for making “sovietskaya moral”. We was bored of that moral! Do you want hear another evangelistic preacher?  I don’t! There are not so many вечных истин, чтобы позволять каждому ослу их провозглашать!    

> I should avoid 'your' literature because you are "inside the bottle", and I am "outside"? What is the "bottle"... Russia/Ukraine?... Or being mortally human?

 
Wrong! “Avoid” it’s wrong word. You should, if you want follow my advice, do not put these books on the top of query for reading! That’s all!
Look around, there are many good books in modern Russian literature! But always when was asked foreigners “What did you read from Russian?” They answer - Dostoevsky “C&P”, Tolstoy “W&P”. That make us laugh inside, and smile to you outside! Almost all Russians read these books, but for truth, they don’t set it on pedestal and don’t pray on it! It’s just a book, like others on the bookshelf, and they have other beloved books.  
No, you don’t understand me again with “bottle” example. Ok. There is some kind of “Book Space”, you are on “English” planet, I’m on “Russian”, there are “Spanish”, “Italian” planets etc. And between us many translations, spaceships transport for them who knows languages, a lot of “literary garbage” and some diamonds. 
situation: 
- I’ll take this diamond! 
- You can get it fo free. Either we don’t like it already. But we have other stuff,  will send it to you?
- No! Just this ones, two or three!
- Weird man.  
And so on with all buyers from your planet.   

> If the two of us sitting together in El Prado, view Goya's masterpiece "Dog Drowning"... will we each see the same thing? Same thoughts? Same feelings?

 We maybe, "собака лучший друг человека", I'm not sure on 100%. But Koreans…..they will have some gastronomical allusions.   

> Will James Joyces' "Ulysses" affect you, as it affects me? 
> And can you ever believe that you will understand the American soul by reading Faulkner's "The Sound and The Fury"... or Pynchon's, "Gravity's Rainbow"?

 I don’t know how "Ulysses" affect you. I love it, but maybe we love different parts in the book and so on?    

> No, I can never truly understand the Russian soul and heart, because I'm not Russian. But with your thoughts then do you mean I should avoid Russian writings?

 No! It’s not true! Reading Dostoevsky you can see some sort of his(sic!) images of Russians of 19th century. 
And Dostoevsky himself was not typical person in his times.
I really don’t know what you have to read to understand current Russian ppl and what’s mean “Russian soul” that Westrem ppl so high-priced.
But I know that Pelevin gets you dark and very hyperbolic picture, and can express my opinion on other specific writer, if you need it.   

> You will never truly understand, from an American view, Mark Twain's "Huckleberry Finn"... or Helprin's "Winter's Tale"... but they are valuable treasures in American literature, and can give you or anyone insight into yourself and into other people, even though you're not American. And I will never try to discourage you from reading them.

 I read them, certanly, Mark Twain in translation, is one of the first books that Russain boys reads in my time. And I love O’Henry’s stories as many Russians do, becouse we reads it in childhood.   

> Please don't try to discourage me (because as you say I'm only a "dumb American who will never understand"), from reading Russian authors, seeing Russian films, looking at Russian art.

 Yes! You will never, if reading will be so narrow selective!  :: 
I said “dumb” in other context, don’t cheat.
Discourage? In what? Either, I want to courage you to look around! We Russian are very simple ppl, it’s some Western conspiracy, that makes for you too heavy  understanding us!  ::  THEY (aliens or govs ) control your minds and in a late night hour force you by EM-rays to read Tolstoy and Dostoevsky!
I knew.. knew it!!!  ::  ::  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> I read them, certanly, Mark Twain in translation, is one of the first books that Russain boys reads in my time.

 Hey, why are you talking about the boys all the time?!   ::  Girls read books too (well, I did   :: ).
Dumas, M.Twain, Jack London, G. Wells, Arthur Conan Doyle and about a dozen of other authors were the usual reading diet of every soviet kid. If you never read "The Three Musketeers" or "White Fang" you were considered some kind of freak.   ::

----------


## Indra

> Don Quixote searching for Esmeralda...

 Dulcinea  ::

----------


## svar45

... del Toboso 
At the end, I will try to give you one a little advice, again. Please, read Станислав Логинoв "Многорукий Бог Далайна", Стругатских "Пикник на обочине", "Жук в муравейнике".  These things makes many Russian speaking ppl (not only Russians) feel depressed, cry and think about our lives. Not Tolstoy and Dostoevsky. There are no such thing as the "Russian soul" that all you searching, it's just tourist attraction like a матрешка и ушанка, but for educated ppl. Don't buy anything from ppl that says other! They are literature professionals and officials in state institutions (critics, slave-writers, philologists) they will starving and die if they can't sell to you (and us  ::  ) all their bullsh!t. Why? Because state officials builds the "Russian culture" as an upturned-pyramid, and it's always dropping down on their heads and ordinary ppl wants to bury the intelligentsia that's smells bad. 
I said. I was frank with you, and no more fuzzy English words for me. 
_______________________________
Because Mazzy is big green and fuzzy!

----------


## Dobry

svar45, 
We are reaching miscommunications in certain ideas and words.  "Fuzzy"... I do not understand.   
This is a common problem for translators/interpreters...  
If you say to an American that s/he is "dumb", in the way you wrote it, this is highly offensive, your intent is to purposely hurt or disrespect the person you are communicating with.  Do you understand?  So...  I'm trying to reach a common communication level in English that will help us understand each other better.  I do this very often with my Spanish/English students.  I'm a professional English, and law teacher. 
So, please... _consider me an idiot in English_, keep your English easy, but please do not use words of disrespect toward America, me, my culture, politics, life here...  You are certainly intelligent, absolutely... but your current level of English vocabulary is limited, and some of it is with words and phrases that show serious anger toward America/Americans.  But your _level_ of English is not able to help most Americans decide whether you are _truly angry with most, or all Americans_... do Americans _truly not please you_... _OR_... to decide if you want to have thought/debate about ideas and problems. 
Many Americans will not understand your intent, purpose. 
This is an important fact to know and understand about _Americans_... in discussions as our's... Americans will often think (because of your vocabulary and tone) _do you want to hurt me, injure me_... they will not think ..._do you want to discuss and debate ideas with me.  _   Do you understand the difference? 
I will talk politics, politicians, cultures, art, literature, etc... but it is not pleasing when some of your very first words are "All Americans are dumb."  This is not a good beginning to a good conversation.  Either this is a vocabulary misunderstanding... perhaps an attempt for humor... or it shows that you are close-minded, opposed to other thoughts and opinions. 
Do you understand my meaning, and the how I interpret your words?

----------


## Alware

> I will talk politics, politicians, cultures, art, literature, etc... but it is not pleasing when some of your very first words are "All Americans are dumb."  This is not a good beginning to a good conversation.

 +1

----------


## Dobry

> You are missing a fundamental point in all good literature, art and film... does your interpretation of Stalker, for example speak for all Ukrainians?... Or for yourself alone?
> 			
> 		  Certainly, I speak from myself. No one can speak for all Ukrainians etc…it’s nonsense… when I say “we”, I mean ppl that share my view. Even statistics  says that equal education, equal environment will born a lot of ppl that share views.

 Then, SAY this, WRITE this, and don't speak in broad, sweeping generalizations.
(referring back to your "_all Americans are_..." generalizations)   

> I should avoid 'your' literature because you are "inside the bottle", and I am "outside"? What is the "bottle"... Russia/Ukraine?... Or being mortally human?
> 			
> 		  
> Wrong! “Avoid” it’s wrong word. You should, if you want follow my advice, do not put these books on the top of query for reading! That’s all!

 Again, you are making broad conclusions, of the books I read... I read from many cultures, times, and authors... I noted a few Russian authors that are important to me, and you narrowed your opinion of me   ::  ... but those aren't the only books I read.  Greek plays, James Joyce, Oscar Wilde, Harper Lee are some of my favorites... Homer, Mark Salzman, Mark Helprin, Thomas Pynchon to name a few more. 
Don't judge people so quickly. 
svar45, 
Here is my conundrum... now I am not clear, not understanding whether you want to be joking, playful, satirical, in debate with me... which is O.K., of course!   ::  ... or if you trying to offend me, which is not O.K.

----------


## svar45

Dobry,    

> We are reaching miscommunications in certain ideas and words.  "Fuzzy"... I do not understand. [/qoute]  
> Fuzzy - "пушистый", "Пушистик", "зверек", "симпатичное животное покрытое мехом". В переносном смысле, "относительно глупая но симпатичная личность, которую приятно погладить по голове". 
> fuzzy words, fuzzy language - some sort of trivial(childish) language, like Fuzzies speaks in StarWars. 
> This is a common problem for translators/interpreters...  
> Hmm, I thought it's not a problem for you at all. Such meanings was even
> on TV's, I saw it first time in age of ten on "BВС: English for children".
> Mazzy is big green and Fuzzy!!! Hmm, maybe you are so cunning that learn our children wrong English, and themselves speak right one.... 
> I would know it!! Besides, we doing same things with you.  
> [quote:36na9i0v]If you say to an American that s/he is "dumb", in the way you wrote it

 Where I said that? I said that all ppl is "dumb" when speaks foreign languages! 
Americans, Russians, Swedish, Papuas etc...
And I'm expressing my opinions clear in this topic why that has place on the Earth! Don't be so suspicious...
As you see, I’m now writing on English - it’s my turn to be “dumb”!  ::    

> I'm a professional English, and law teacher.

 I'm glad to see you. I'm а mathematician by the education, and who knows who by the work.  
....skeeping your words....
You are very patriotic man, I’ll consider it in future.
Don't be so suspicious, try to see where was joke (do we love jokes on American\Russian relations?), and where was my translation problem.
I'll NEVER want to HURT you in my speech! It's nonsense!
I'm lives for Confucius : high-minded man do not even talk to other man, if he does not have respect (consideration) to him. And having such consideration inside oneself he has moral rights to say any things to such person.    

> This is an important fact to know and understand about _Americans_... in discussions as ours, we often think _do you want to hurt me_... or _do you want to discuss and debate ideas with me.  _

 Second ones, "discuss and debate ideas", trying to force you to understand me, and ppl that shares my views.    

> Do you understand my meaning, and the how I interpret your words?

 [/quote:36na9i0v] 
Yes! But I'm just have to hope that you do the same (see language and point oft view(POV) problems).

----------


## Dobry

svar45,  
Please read my last post... just edited. 
Yes, you did call Americans dumb, including joking about Bush. 
Jokes, satire are O.K. with me, but sometimes they go too far... "over the edge" (off the edge of a cliff), we sometimes say here.   
I appreciate your thoughts on what you think I _should_ be reading... but your opinion became too strong... this is a difference in our general cultures... if you were my professor I would listen closely... but... 
... as two strangers in an art gallery, would you listen to me if I say "Svar, stop looking at this painting, it's dumb! (a painting that pleases you very much, gives you joy or understanding)... Svar, you must go look at this other painting!" 
How would you think? 
This is my main meaning, for how I interpreted your messages.  I did not see your messages as _recommendations_... I saw them as _demands_.  Your _style_ of English.  I'm not criticizing, but giving you my thoughts...as 2 men sharing thoughts over that open bottle.  ::

----------


## Alware

svar45, Trotsky look-alike   ::   
I think the whole thing is just a plain misunderstanding. I'm afraid svar45 was just translating his thoughts in Russian into English literally. Which ALMOST ALWAYS will cause misunerstading. 
Before get offended one should just ask a question to clarify what's benn heard  or read   

> I did not see your messages as recommendations... I saw them as demands.

 I think it was just his  

> style of English

  

> I'm not criticizing, but giving you my thoughts...as 2 men sharing thoughts over that open bottle.

   ::   
My apology for interferring your conversation.  
IMHO  ::

----------


## Dobry

> This is an important fact to know and understand about _Americans_... in discussions as ours, we often think _do you want to hurt me_... or _do you want to discuss and debate ideas with me.  _    Second ones, "discuss and debate ideas", trying to force you to understand me, and ppl that shares my views.  
> [quote:jexrmrp1]Do you understand my meaning, and the how I interpret your words?

 Yes! But I'm just have to hope that you do the same (see language and point oft view(POV) problems).[/quote:jexrmrp1] 
I understand you much better now, good. 
Again, part of the difficulty are the words you use.  This is nothing wrong... I understand the limit of your English vocabulary... only a possible misunderstanding in vocabulary, and how some words can become another meaning, depending on the stuation. 
"Force"..."_force you to understand me, and ppl that share my views_"... Some Americans, Canadians, Brits, Aussies, may consider your words too aggressive... for example, your wish or thought to start a physical fight in a bar or pub, especially when alcohol is used.  "Force" is the word that is a problem.  Easy word for misunderstanding, and could start a fight.

----------


## Dobry

> svar45, Trotsky look-alike    
> I think the whole thing is just a plain misunderstanding. I'm afraid svar45 was just translating his thoughts in Russian into English literally. Which ALMOST ALWAYS will cause misunerstading. 
> Before get offended one should just ask a question to clarify what's benn heard  or read     
> 			
> 				I did not see your messages as recommendations... I saw them as demands.
> 			
> 		  I think it was just his [quote:8rar65qs] style of English

   
IMHO  :: [/quote:8rar65qs] 
Good advice.   But questions were asked, trying to clarify the questions and answers. 
We have both been trying to understand each other's opinions over the last few posts, and whether there was simply a misunderstanding... read my 2 posts above... part of the problem I think is vocabulary misunderstanding and Svar attempting to write in colloquial English... there was also a tone I felt of anger... I could not see if it was anger or satire.... be aware, I've been working with the English language for a long time in many different cultures, so I know the difficulties, problems... and _tricks._  ::   
Again, I'll accept this as a language misunderstanding.  
So, no problem.

----------


## svar45

Hmmm...I'm definitely don't want to be or look offensive…
I’m can be in high dudgeon, that’s true, but not offensive or aggressive.  
maybe, all my thoughts look offensive for you?  ::  
Maybe, I'm use too many of "i'ms", which responds in you mind to "I'm Overlord of the Universe, but you dirt on my feet?".  :: 
In Russian if using too many "Я" it's look offensive and haughty too.
Also I’m use “you” as opposite side, and you can interpret this as “тыканье”. Who knows… 
About drawing, books... yes, if you'll say that to me, my thoughts will be :
"We are just different kinds of people". Someone love Kandinsky "Black square", but most of us don’t. 
I’m don’t like his works, becouse I can’t see “a work” in his painting. 
But all “love” Italian Renaissance masters.  :: 
I’m prefer sculptures (big and small works) then drawings. They just “play on shadows”,  but sculpture is real! Benvenuto Cellini “Persey” is the best for me.
It's just question of taste. But! 
I'm want to say that's look weird, when all Western ppl, who have interest in Russian culture reads one-two-three writers. Is it be weird if we all Russians just reads Shakespeare and no more? Do you agree with me? What do you feels as American if Russians, says “American writer? Ar know, know, Shakespeare, yes?”
Either, he was Englishman in 16-17th centuries, and USA doesn’t exists in his times. Now you can understand my view of  reading “classics” and trying to reach “Russian soul”?  ::   
BWT, Russians says jokes all-time. It’s can be silly jokes, dark jokes, but it’s defensive tactic to hide our incompetence.  ::  
adding... 
heh! NO! I don’t call Americans dumb! But now I can clear say, then you are “over-suspicion”! And let the heavens fall on me!  ::   
I said that you(Americans) have more stable state, then Russian’s medieval society, and you don’t care if your president are dumb person like Bush! It's don't mean that all Americans are dumb, just they have other priorities on politics, and that case look weird for Russians.
History of Russia says - if rulers are dumb or coward it’s splits to the parts and destroy many lives of ordinary ppl so Russians loves strong rulers subconsciously! And bad ones like Stalin using this knowledge for gain superpower! That i said!

----------


## Dobry

> Hmmm...I'm definitely don't want to be or look offensive…
> I’m can be in high dudgeon, that’s true, but not offensive or aggressive.  
> maybe, all my thoughts look offensive for you?  
> Maybe, I'm use too many of "i'ms", which responds in you mind to "I'm Overlord of the Universe, but you dirt on my feet?". 
> In Russian if using too many "Я" it's look offensive and haughty too.
> Also I’m use “you” as opposite side, and you can interpret this as “тыканье”. Who knows… 
> About drawing, books... yes, if you'll say that to me, my thoughts will be :
> "We are just different kinds of people". Someone love Kandinsky "Black square", but most of us don’t. 
> I’m don’t like his works, becouse I can’t see “a work” in his painting. 
> ...

   ::  
Svar,
Yes, you are "clear as good crystal".  Большое спасибо.  And, you are correct... I would not give someone only Shakespeare to understand English.  I understand your point. 
I've been educated in several languages, many cultures, art, literature... my father's wish that I become an "educated" man.    ::   ::   My original post meaning was that there is value for each of us in all cultures, literature, art, etc.  It is especially important for Americans to start thinking more of the "world"... and stop hiding behind American borders.  I'm not saying 'business'... I'm saying learning and understanding other countries.  This was an important reason I chose to leave the U.S., and moved to Europe. 
I think this returns us  to our original discussion... can Americans be arrogant, annoying assholes?   ::   Yes, of course.  Same as many people from most countries.   But sometimes Americans are lost and desperately need help also... metro, train, street... same as anyone from anywhere... and some of us are very good people, who just need a small amount of help as we are traveling and trying to reach our next place of safety. 
Many Americans are very kind and good people, just lost and trying to find their way.  Please remember this... for the next person you meet who is lost and scared. 
Svar45, you made good points.    ::

----------


## svar45

Certainly, I will help on streets any foreigner ppl, and American ones, 
you can spend yours assurances (that you are good fuzzy ppl that needs help) to other millions of rude Russians.  ::  ::  ::

----------


## Vadim84

> В переносном смысле, "относительно глупая но симпатичная личность, которую приятно погладить по голове". Smile
> fuzzy words, fuzzy language - some sort of trivial(childish) language, like Fuzzies speaks in StarWars.

 "Fuzzy" - это либо "мягкий, пушистый (только в прямом смысле)", либо "неясный, нечеткий, неопределенный, размытый, расплывчатый".

----------


## svar45

Одно другому не мешает. Дети и Пушистики говорят неразборчивым языком (сюсюкают) и мысли их весьма расплывчаты.

----------


## Vadim84

> you can spend yours assurances (that you are good *fuzzy* ppl that needs help) to other millions of rude Russians.

 Ну а здесь уже ни то, ни другое. Здесь получается "мягкий, пушистый (в *переносном* смысле)". Буквальный перевод с русского. Боюсь, Dobry опять не поймет  ::

----------


## laxxy

svr: I think it would do much good for you if you didn't try using quite so many words whose exact meaning you are not sure about  ::  your stuff is rather hard to read as it is  ::  
Dobry: Note that svr didn't say anything about Chehov or Bulgakov, he was talking specifically about Tolstoy and Dostoyevsky... I definitely agree with him about those two. That's just me, of course  ::   But I think however much substance you have, you can't really be called a great writer if you do not have style (the inverse is possible though). And, at least with Dostoyevsky, there are major issues with substance as well.
And I do think we can call Pelevin a modern classic of Russian literature already. Just like we can call smo. like Gaiman a modern classic of English literature.  
Thinking about it, a few years back I saw a horrendous avant-garde Russian movie about a guy walking through the Hermitage. I think it was probably the worst, most stupid, boring and stereotypical movie I've seen in my life. But after that I've talked to an American lady who was actually quite impressed and excited about it showing Russian soul and all... 
I think it happens quite often that things that are not that popular at home appeal greatly to foreigners. e.g. Patricia Kaas, a French singer who was rather obscure at home, was a cultural phenomenon in Russia at one time. I personally like Japanese 演歌 music (think Kill Bill), that most Japanese of my age and below find utterly boring...

----------


## laxxy

> Одно другому не мешает. Дети и Пушистики говорят неразборчивым языком (сюсюкают) и мысли их весьма расплывчаты.

 Well, you see, it does not work like that. This word does not have a 2nd meaning that you are trying to invoke. Just because something looks like a good word to you doesn't mean it actually is one  ::  
Also, whenever a word has a 2nd meaning in Russian, you should *ALWAYS* assume it does NOT have it in English unless you *know* otherwise (i.e. from reading authentic texts).

----------


## svar45

I can't get... :: 
There are warm-and-fuzzy = белый и пушистый, and many examples when "fuzzy" means good, helpless, not aggressive animal kiddy or human been child. You wants say that fuzzy means in English something bad and ugly?! Try to read H Beam Piper "Fuzzy Sapiens" it is not Russian by origin book.  ::

----------


## laxxy

> I can't get...
> There are warm-and-fuzzy = белый и пушистый, and many examples when "fuzzy" means good, helpless, not aggressive animal kiddy or human been child. You wants say that fuzzy means in English something bad and ugly?! Try to read H Beam Piper "Fuzzy Sapiens" it is not Russian by origin book.

 Practice is the only criterion here. If people are telling you it does not work, it simply means it does not work.
BTW, warm-and-fuzzy != белый и пушистый. It describes a certain feeling, rather than a person.
I'd have absolutely NO idea what a "fuzzy person" would be; perhaps I'd take a guess that it means that he is not able to express himself clearly. sim. fuzzy logic == nechetkaja logika.

----------


## Vadim84

> There are warm-and-fuzzy = белый и пушистый, and many examples when "fuzzy" means good, helpless, not aggressive animal kiddy or human been child.

 Maybe you just interpreted it your way  ::  Show me these examples and then we'll see.  

> You wants say that fuzzy means in English something bad and ugly?!

 I already said what it means in English.

----------


## laxxy

I think svar45 is rather fuzzy

----------


## Alware

> I think svar45 is rather fuzzy

 What's wrong with making up your own language?????

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by laxxy  I think svar45 is rather fuzzy   What's wrong with making up your own language?????

 kumbai hahum. duvh bhup zeebabushlabibim.　ね？

----------


## Vadim84

I googled "warm and fuzzy". It means "affectionate", and *not* "good, helpless, not aggressive animal kiddy or human been child".

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware        Originally Posted by laxxy  I think svar45 is rather fuzzy   What's wrong with making up your own language?????   kumbai hahum. duvh bhup zeebabushlabibim.　ね？

   ::  That's what I meant, it's fun

----------


## Lt. Columbo

Fuzzy Sapiens most likely refers to their body hair. fuzzy alone is a texture, like fuzzy felts (a fuzzy sticker game for kids)

----------


## svar45

Vadim84, shame on you...you don't read what I said. 
warm-and-fuzzy = белый и пушистый =  affectionate, amatory, fond, tender, devoted etc... 
sorry, but ppl who lives and tougths by vocabulareis are very narrow... 
"fuzzy words" = “нечеткие слова”,"путаные слова", "неясная речь", "детская речь" = gibberish, jabber, ribble-rabble, such words are deep context dependent, their meaning depends on the query they have been used. If You are not deep in context, father or mother of child, you can't understand them. They will have no sense for you.
Also it's such words is a half-terms in science, if you are non in context you don't understands when two mathematics speaks their language, but they speaks and understand each other speaking. It's not a slang! It's words that not born yet and possible they die tomorrow in that state!  You can’t writes or reads it’s in vocabulary! In vocabulary is only “stable” words!
All diplomats always speaks fuzzy, using their fuzzy lingvo. American diplomats all known by their fuzzy words,  example "we send a strong massage" it's can means - "now we will bomb your country, dude" or opposite "we must say something to you, please, hear us", it’s depends of political situation. 
Shame on ...someone... that I must express this too you! Who are linguists in that forum?! You are or me?! 
Lt. Columbo, you can't understands what’s means “Fuzzy Sapiens”, if not read the book. Because it's another fuzzy word that author used for describe thinking species. You can't get sense by googling it or just watch it in dictionary.

----------


## gRomoZeka

C'mon, *svar45*, the native speakers tell you they _don't understand_ that word the way you do. Why are you insisting?   ::   
Imagine a foreigner takes some stupid word like "табурет" and tries to persuade you that's a slang term for "honest or desent man" just because he_ feels_ that way! And when you try to tell him nobody will understand what he means he'll begin to argue and use in his posts "inventions" like "табуретные люди", "табуретные слова", etc.   ::

----------


## svar45

I'm give up! I can't speak English! 
Word semantics is gaining increasing
interest within linguistics in view of
both, more adequate representational
structures of the semantic system and
methods and procedures to analyse it
empirically. Due to the fact formal and
operational means have been devised to
describe and represent word connotation
and/or denotation, this paper discusses
some of the *empirical problems connected
with natural languages' varying and
vague meanings*, how these can be analysed
statistically from discourse data,
and *represented formally as fuzzy system
of vocabulary mappings*.  
all text in English:   FUZZY WORD MEANING ANALYSIS AND REPRESENTATION IN LINGUISTIC

----------


## gRomoZeka

OK, what's about "fluffy"? Will it work like russian "белый и пушистый"? Because I've heard people saying "fluffy stories", "fluffy feelings", etc.

----------


## svar45

I’ts strong synonym too “fuzzy” in English? But my personal means is some kind of “пьяный”=“drunk” or “взбитый” about bed, pillow, cover… “from fluffy liquid we getting foam”, maybe. That this word means to me.

----------


## Vadim84

> Vadim84, shame on you...you don't read what I said.

 Svar, have you read what I and other speakers said to you?  

> sorry, but ppl who lives and tougths by vocabulareis are very narrow...

 First, I don't live that way. Second, ppl who live using their own language are the ones who are narrow-minded because they can't be understood by other ppl who speak the accepted language.
Speakers of different languages think differently. English speakers think differently than you. Can't you understand this simple truth? What is obvious to you isn't obvious to them. They can't deduce what you mean since they have different connotations of words.
If you don't follow the rules which are set in dictionaries you won't be understood properly. It's that simple.

----------


## Haksaw

" Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear,
  but Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair!
  Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn't fuzzy, was he?"  ::

----------


## laxxy

Yea I personally use 'fluffy' for 'pushistyi", I've never been too certain of this choice.

----------


## Dobry

> svr: I think it would do much good for you if you didn't try using quite so many words whose exact meaning you are not sure about  your stuff is rather hard to read as it is

 Laxxy, good advice.  If I were Svar's English professor, I would strongly limit his use of some vocabulary, until he developed _context_ understanding, and how to use words in different situations. 
Svar, I speak sincerely now, to try to help you with English-speakers... some of your vocabulary and your context could easily start arguments, maybe fights, in some situations.  I've had similar problems when I lived in Moscow and Petersburg.  Also trying to translate "word-for-word" between languages is very bad... many misunderstandings.   

> Dobry: Note that svr didn't say anything about Chehov or Bulgakov, he was talking specifically about Tolstoy and Dostoyevsky... I definitely agree with him about those two. That's just me, of course   But I think however much substance you have, you can't really be called a great writer if you do not have style (the inverse is possible though). And, at least with Dostoyevsky, there are major issues with substance as well.
> And I do think we can call Pelevin a modern classic of Russian literature already. Just like we can call smo. like Gaiman a modern classic of English literature.

 Yes, I agree.  Again, I was not limiting good Russian writers to only a few.  My idea is that for _each_ person... _each_ of us... there are writers who will _speak_ to some of us in their writings... and there are writers who will _not speak_ to some of us in their writings.  Personally, I don't like Tolstoy's writings... but Dostoevsky has taught me very much about humanity, and myself. 
I felt...believed that Svar was saying I should not read many Russian writers,because I was not Russian, and therefore I could never know what the writers were saying... or who the good writers are.  This I felt was offensive to my intelligence. 
This was my first understanding of Svar's posts.  I believe now this was a mistake, and misunderstanding.   

> Thinking about it, a few years back I saw a horrendous avant-garde Russian movie about a guy walking through the Hermitage. I think it was probably the worst, most stupid, boring and stereotypical movie I've seen in my life. But after that I've talked to an American lady who was actually quite impressed and excited about it showing Russian soul and all...

 Here, this movie is named, "The Arc"... very famous and popular here.  Funny... I thought it was a good movie, and my ex-wife (Belarussian), it pleased her very much.  I have spent MANY hours and days in the Hermitage, and this movie gives me good memories.   
Some people like potatoes... others like carrots.      

> I think it happens quite often that things that are not that popular at home appeal greatly to foreigners. e.g. Patricia Kaas, a French singer who was rather obscure at home, was a cultural phenomenon in Russia at one time. I personally like Japanese 演歌 music (think Kill Bill), that most Japanese of my age and below find utterly boring...

 This reminds me of "Konstantine"... an American movie with Keanu Reeves that was very popular in Europe... I do not understand... not a good movie.   
But one of the best American movies is "The Shawshank Redemption"... with Timothy Robbins, and Morgan Freeman...about a man wrongfully sent to prison, his life in prison, and then his escape. 
Many of my my Russian friends only think of this movie, for the escape, and the cleverness of the escape... but for many Americans it is a symbol, a metaphor, for the hope and freedom we keep in our souls, during very bad and difficult times.  "Hope may be the best of things."  Vey much part of the "American Spirit." 
But whatever culture or country, each of us gain something from the art of each other.  _Good art, literature, music, or poetry contain universal gifts, truths for everyone... from all languages and cultures._ 
A poem from Walt Whitman... one of America's most famous poets... I know it may be difficult for non-native English speakers... but very important, powerful, strong...  _O ME! O life!... of the questions of these recurring;   
Of the endless trains of the faithless—of cities fill’d with the foolish;   
Of myself forever reproaching myself, (for who more foolish than I, and who more faithless?)   
Of eyes that vainly crave the light—of the objects mean—of the struggle ever renew’d;   
Of the poor results of all—of the plodding and sordid crowds I see around me;         
Of the empty and useless years of the rest—with the rest me intertwined;   
The question, O me! so sad, recurring—What good amid these, O me, O life?     Answer.  That you are here—that life exists, and identity;   
That the powerful play goes on, and you will contribute a verse._

----------


## laxxy

> I felt...believed that Svar was saying I should not read many Russian writers,because I was not Russian, and therefore I could not ever know what the writers were saying... or who the good writers are.  This I felt was offensive to my intelligence. 
> This was my first understanding of Svar's posts.  I believe now this was a mistake, and misunderstanding.

 right, I don't think that is what he meant at all.    

> Here, this movie is named, "The Arc"... very famous and popular here.  Funny... I thought it was a good movie, and my ex-wife (Belarussian), it pleased her very much.  I have spent MANY hours in the Hermitage, and this movie gives me good memories.   
> Some people like potatoes... others like carrots.

 yup. which is good.   

> I think it happens quite often that things that are not that popular at home appeal greatly to foreigners. e.g. Patricia Kaas, a French singer who was rather obscure at home, was a cultural phenomenon in Russia at one time. I personally like Japanese 演歌 music (think Kill Bill), that most Japanese of my age and below find utterly boring...

 Was it the one based on the Hellblazer comic series? I wanted to see it for some time (I think it is a pretty good series), but never actually got to it. The comic book setting is very British, I wonder if they kept that in the movie. If they did, I can see how it could appeal more to people in Europe.   

> But whatever culture or country, we each gain something from the art of each other.

 True... and the things that appeal most to foreigners with a different background, etc, can never be the same that appeal most at home...
Foreigners will not be quite as annoyed at the local culture stereotypes since they haven't been overexposed to them, and they won't see fake parts so easily. Stereotypes might be even good, since they can make it easier to understand. On the other hand they won't understand many local jokes, implied references, etc., which make many movies/books/etc much more attractive... 
Also we all have some set beliefs about what looks right and what doesn't... e.g. for me a poem is something that both has a regular rhythm (not sure that is the word, Russian is "razmer", but I think you know what I am talking about), and rhymes. If it doesn't, it does not mean it's bad, I liked the one you quoted, but it's not a poem for me, there should really be a different name for this art form...  
It seems that such poems are more popular with Americans. Which is a shame imo, English is a much better language for regular poetry than most, including Russian...

----------


## Dobry

(I can't believe I'm giving an English lesson on 'fluffy' and 'fuzzy')  ::   
Each of these words can mean the same, or change into different meanings... _depends on situation, tone, and context_... and each can become very pleasant...or an insult. 
"The teddy bear is fluffy... the teddy bear is fuzzy."   
Each of these is pleasant... but "fluffy" is softer to touch, more pleasing.  "Fluffy" is closer to velvet, "fuzzy" is closer to wool, or a boar's hair (coarser, not as soft as velvet).   
"He speaks fluffy."  This can be considered to be negative, an insult.  Someone who is "conceited"... someone who thinks he or she is better, more important than you, and speaks to you in a very formal, or "patronizing" way.  For some English-speakers, this gives the feeling of a "master talking to a servant (you)".   Prince talking to a floor-scrubber. 
"He speaks fuzzy."  This can also have several meanings, but it is sometimes an insult, offensive.  If you say "you speak fuzzy" to me, then I may think you are saying my English grammar, vocabulary, pronounciation, or spelling is bad...that my English is_ not clear, and that I am making mistakes, so my English must be bad_. 
This is a basic explanation, from my own experience as an English professor.  There are other meanings for these words, but most are based on context and... _very importantly, location._  This is part of the difficulty of English... meanings can change from New York, to Texas, to Los Angeles.  Aussie, Ireland, Britain, Canada also. 
My opinion after teaching many Spaniards and Russians.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> There are other meanings for these words, but most are based on context and... very importantly, location.

 So.
"These is a west gates of port cities Bal Harbor, new citi wolls would highest and mere stout. A busy main street run from here to the distant square" you must not call "bad English"? If you do, I'll point to your own opinion about "meanings and other stuff can vary from Los Angeles to Brisbane"?

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by Dobry  This reminds me of "Konstantine"... an American movie with Keanu Reeves that was very popular in Europe... I do not understand... not a good movie.   Was it the one based on the Hellblazer comic series? I wanted to see it for some time (I think it is a pretty good series), but never actually got to it. The comic book setting is very British, I wonder if they kept that in the movie. If they did, I can see how it could appeal more to people in Europe.

 Yup... Hellblazer comic series.  I still keep my collection.  Great series.  And I still keep all of my Gaiman comic series.  "Sandman" is my favorite.  Ironic, now talking of movies, I very much liked _Night Watch_, but my friends say it's not popular in Russia... but I liked the novels very much. 
The movie "_V for Vendetta_"?  Popular in Russia?  I have heard nothing about Russian thoughts... but I think one of the best movies in years (from the same brothers who did " The Matrix.")   

> Originally Posted by Dobry  But whatever culture or country, we each gain something from the art of each other.   True... and the things that appeal most to foreigners with a different background, etc, can never be the same that appeal most at home...
> Foreigners will not be quite as annoyed at the local culture stereotypes since they haven't been overexposed to them, and they won't see fake parts so easily. Stereotypes might be even good, since they can make it easier to understand. On the other hand they won't understand many local jokes, implied references, etc., which make many movies/books/etc much more attractive... 
> Also we all have some set beliefs about what looks right and what doesn't... e.g. for me a poem is something that both has a regular rhythm (not sure that is the word, Russian is "razmer", but I think you know what I am talking about), and rhymes. If it doesn't, it does not mean it's bad, I liked the one you quoted, but it's not a poem for me, there should really be a different name for this art form...  
> It seems that such poems are more popular with Americans. Which is a shame imo, English is a much better language for regular poetry than most, including Russian...

 True, Laxxy, and well-said... wise words. 
English works well for writing poetry... Russian works well for writing literature/prose.  My opinion.    ::

----------


## Alware

> There are other meanings for these words, but most are based on context and... very importantly, location.
> 			
> 		  So.
> "These is a west gates of port cities Bal Harbor, new citi wolls would highest and mere stout. A busy main street run from here to the distant square" you must not call "bad English"? If you do, I'll point to your own opinion about "meanings and other stuff can vary from Los Angeles to Brisbane"?

 There it doesn't read here nor fuzzy niether fluffy

----------


## Dobry

> There are other meanings for these words, but most are based on context and... very importantly, location.
> 			
> 		  So.
> "These is a west gates of port cities Bal Harbor, new citi wolls would highest and mere stout. A busy main street run from here to the distant square" you must not call "bad English"? If you do, I'll point to your own opinion about "meanings and other stuff can vary from Los Angeles to Brisbane"?

 Vincent, 
clever   :: , but... 
Your point is not clear...
If I put you in the streets of inner city St. Louis, USA for one day... and then transport you to Birmingham, U.K.  for one day... will the English context, pronounciation, meanings, words, vocabulary match _exactly_?... they are both forms of English.   
I assume you don't teach language... if you did you would understand exactly my meaning. 
There are several variations of English... and American English has several dialects/forms based on location and culture. 
And I NEVER labeled any style of English as "_bad_"!   Where did you get THAT  from!?     ::     Because that is not from anything that I 
wrote.    ::  
Add-on...  I just thought of a very good example.... native-English speakers chime in if you want.  *"Last night I got really pissed"* 
Good example of different meanings in English.     ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dobry

> There are other meanings for these words, but most are based on context and... very importantly, location.
> 			
> 		  So.
> "These is a west gates of port cities Bal Harbor, new citi wolls would highest and mere stout. A busy main street run from here to the distant square" you must not call "bad English"? If you do, I'll point to your own opinion about "meanings and other stuff can vary from Los Angeles to Brisbane"?

 You also are missing two main forms of any language... Formal (usually written, more technical)... and Colloquial (usually spoken, more common... more 'everyday' language) 
On a more direct point... I've heard countless debates, sometimes over several bottles... as to who speaks "true Russian"... Muscovites, Petersburg, Tomsk, Odessa, Kiev, those living along the Road of Bones, Kamchatka, Vladivostok... 
Again... language will vary with dialects, context, vocabulary, location... _and time_.   Consider Greek... and the now dead language of Latin.   
I can't believe I'm giving such a fundamental linguistics lesson.  Time for a beer and a siesta.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> (I can't believe I'm giving an English lesson on 'fluffy' and 'fuzzy')  
> ..................................................  ........................................
> My opinion after teaching many Spaniards and Russians.

 Nice lecture, *Dobry*!    ::  
But I've heard people using "fluffy" meaning "(overly)-romantic". Something like "розовые сопли" in Russian. Can I use it that way?

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by Dobry  (I can't believe I'm giving an English lesson on 'fluffy' and 'fuzzy')  
> ..................................................  ........................................
> My opinion after teaching many Spaniards and Russians.   Nice lecture, *Dobry*!    
> But I've heard people using "fluffy" meaning "(overly)-romantic". Something like "розовые сопли" in Russian. Can I use it that way?

   ::  Yes

----------


## svar45

I want to say “last word”, like Peter Blood, before would been hanged by the mad crowd of the fie-lol-оgists.  ::  
I had free time to think in the biztrip and some a time to write this text. And still I can’t get, how  you all could read Joyce and couldn’t understand me with “fuzzy”?
Joyce all-time using fuzzy meanings to describe such thing like «поток сознания»(cognitive sequences) of his heroes. Just read and see how Stephen thoughts, he never using words in it’s common meanings, he trying get colour, taste, sound, smell from words and using then achieved.
I’m have understanding why our (Russian) children reads Shakespeare, but Joyce is forbidden for them. His books needs the uncommon vocabulary in the head. Too many fuzzy words for child, so many that even would destroy native linguistic links in young brain. But Shakespeare written clear 2B|!2B=? it’s for ordinaries who comes to see his plays to the theater. In that times theater was not for elite as now it is, but for ppl from lower classes with limited vocabulary. My English vocabulary is limited too, as peasant had, but I’m using words in other manner – playing with words like a child, biting and tasting it. Because, haven’t feeling of their logical structure.
Which taste have white? Sweet like а sugar! 
Which weight have golden? Heavy as а sin! 
White equals sweet. Golden equals heavy. Looks fuzzy?
Who speaks fuzzy(says fuzzy words)? Children(baby-talks), nice smart animals using proto-words(whales, dolphins, ravens, dogs etc),  humans, when they speaks in foreign language or have been very deep in context on something, autistic ppl, and more and more and more….
All words have valuable probable meanings, because of empiric learning nature. (как сказал ::  )
Ok, you saying  that native speakers can’t understand me, and I’m often was wrong in context meanings.
PE take farmer in Ohayo, professor in Oxford, and Irish poet, all is native English speaking persons, and ask them “Say to us, what means for you “The red roses grow.”?
Farmer says, It’s means Roses, ones getting bigger. 
Professor says – the Power of Lancaster’s party getting bigger.
Poet says – the Love getting bigger.
If someone ask me – the Kylie’s nice song. 
May you, now find “a rose” in the English\Russian dictionary and get this meanings?  :: 
Who says “mew”?  I.е. “табурет”. Try to find in Google Russian word meaning “оттабуретить?”, «а табурет?», is answer to menace  «отканделябрить?», «а канделябр?». Such fuzzy word meaning is bear and die till one preference game and may never be written, until I doing it in this forum. There are millions cases when “common” words can be used fuzzy when two ppl are deep in context, they even haven’t understanding that speaks fuzzy – they just exchanging thoughts, using temporal sequence of keywords that lead them to the ideas in the brain each other.  
We had different experience when learning and using words, but all seems to be right  
That’s means, if even natives living inside a one block meets and try to speak first-time to each other, they will speak “fuzzy English” because they are deep in context of their lifestyles. So, any two unfamiliar men always have to check their vocabularies, Dobry says right things. You just can’t force me or all ppl think, say, write “correct” English\Russian just publishing books with rules and study rules in schools. It’s impossible, mother-nature loves empiric learning and don’t let you do it. Somewhere I’ll drop and bump, that’s will teach me. Impossible to freeze the language when it’s lives. It’s such nature law as gravity. Any systems and linguistic ones trying to reach minimal energy status and stay in that stable form until new external force(factor) don’t hits.
Мaybe I’ll can say “probabable” or “вирогадно”(укр.)  and get something from that, kinda sarcastic. It’s not wrong, like «fie-lol-ogists» thinks - it’s fuzzy! I do not like udaff.com “padonaks” or kind of modernism in the “prived-medved” pictures. There are just kids, kids always trying to be “different” and using all possible means, often synthetic ones, to do it. Hippies, uppies, panks, mitkis had their stable subculture and slang that makes them closed group in society. This kind of ppl thoughts that their nude @ss will make hedgehog feel fear. Difference between fuzzy words and slang is great, all words may be “fuzzy” for very short-periods, till bullet fly, but subculture slang words is, and stay, very stable in their meaning, i.e. forming new proto-languages, when this ppl getting older, they just adding the slang to the mother-language. But fuzzy words makes nothing new, they just mirror of complex cognitive sequences in our brain, temporal projection of our internal information circuits to the puzzle of the live language structure.  
Dobry, I just hope that you know what I mean with my words, and that you do not have feeling of aggression or puffiness in the my dumb but frank speaking manner. Remember, I’m often using “you” as “abstract opposite side” in speech, not your personality, which I’m not familiar but have and show great consideration. If unfamiliar Russians would be more “sweet” to you than I’m, don’t buy it or ask a price.  
Sorry, Dobry, I’m and millions other ppl do not “leaning languages” English or Russian ever since leaving school, I trying to say it from my first posts, we are just reads books. English, Russian, technical, fiction, poetic books it doesn't matter. After work we(ordinary ppl) watching (cable, satellite) TV with English channels and who would thought about, we understanding all that says CNN, BBC, Discovery. So I don’t have my English “prepod” now and don’t want her back. It was many years ago in the institute, she was so rude, even for Russian “prepod”, her English was so bad that she said me once that no such word as “kneels” when we learns bodyparts, and I’m was depressed. But I still remember hers beloved refrain “do-did-done-go-going-gone.”  :: 
So now I have some kind a coordinate type of bilinguism I my head,  and don’t want to be split a parts and to be compound bilingual. Just don’t need it, I’m Russian, and do not want to be a more holy then Papa in Rome, i.e. speaks English like Joyce writes. But most of ppl on this site want to be compound speakers, on my thoughts, you misplacing “fluent” as “identical to native” speaking. It’s seems funny trying to form their new English\Russian personality that will speaks with natives. It’s weird. Most funny thing to see when Russian trying pretends to be English natives and vise versa. We have other lingvoblocks in the brains, and can’t change it after child ages, but we can form new ones, i.e. to build a new “English personality” of us, isn’t it hear like a psycho illness?  ::  Don’t try to be Russian, feel free to read all writers that you want, watch movies and other stuff, but stay yourself! It’s is too old to go by the path that follows “adopted” in other country and to change childish(not formed yet) personality. Feel free to speak like Englishman\American on Russian language. That’s I trying to say. Be proud to be American not by citizenship but by the soul too. It’s Russian way to do things. ::  Our patriotism is kinda wild Slavs barbarian, when Romans comes and want to civilize us  - we wash their faces. Only our bloody rulers like Vladimir, Peter and other forcing us, with rivers of blood, when pagans was christened, or Peter’s the Great headcuttings, and tones of bones of slaves under SPB makes us to be like you - “Europeans” and be more controlled. We are lazy and don’t want yours’ sophisticated civilization, we have ours’ one, and love and hate it. “А она нам нравится, хоть и не красавица”(с) DDT. So, be proud to stay yourself, and Russians will appreciate such behaves. But all honest ways are heavy to go, who knows how you can read Russian or other literatures and stay pure American, I don’t know the answer….no one knows. 
So, if some of your behaviors will be not appreciated by Russians - c'est la vie. And maybe this is the core things that makes nationality or personality, why you or I’m must lose for someone unfamiliar my behavior and be “sweet”? Only silly person wants to be “warm-and-fuzzy” for all ppl, when you should be good to the familiars, and show respect to the other. We can’t control other ppl, but can control our minds and set it to the “good and bad” ones as we wish. That’s all I had to say. See in the deep. Bye, Dobry. 
Most fuzziest word is “God”, no one knows it’s real meaning.  ::  
PS to “someone” who says that “technical intelligentsia” is oxymoron, I will answer – I’m glad that not a part of such sh!t as any intelligentsia is, but belong to technical intelligence by the army reserve list. 
We builds the rockets, it’s flies into Space,
But we are just another with fuzzy face.
We using English rude and fuzzy,
Say thanks a lot to BВC and Muzzy. 
<my bottle is already empty>
…hic…
Farewell.

----------


## laxxy

OMG, svar45, were you late for your train?!
But there is absolutely no way I'd be able to read so much of your stuff.   ::  
It would severely damage my brain, and I've kinda grown attached to it.   ::

----------


## svar45

lexxx maybe you such kind of person that cant follow clocks and calendar? almost third day passed, and I was travel to the neighbor city and back.  
eh! you gad and kaifalom you broked my so coldhearted farewell…  ::  :: 
But now, no words from me, total ignorance.

----------


## Alware

> total ignorance.

 There you go.
I do follow. 
Our own language is fun, isn't it?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> lexxx maybe you such kind of person that cant follow clocks and calendar? almost third day passed, and I was travel to the neighbor city and back.

 *lexxx*'s not the only one!   ::  
I feel like my brain is leaking through my ears while trying to read your HUGE previous post. Well, I failed and feel small and unintelligent... but, OMG, has anybody read ALL of it ?   ::   
(*svar45*, наши высушенные компьютером мозги не в состоянии обрабатывать за раз такие массивы информации.   ::  Хотя там наверняка было много интересного...   ::   ::  )[/b]

----------


## Dobry

> I want to say “last word”, like Peter Blood, before would been hanged by the mad crowd of the fie-lol-оgists.  
> I had free time to think in the biztrip and some a time to write this text. And still I can’t get, how  you all could read Joyce and couldn’t understand me with “fuzzy”?
> Joyce all-time using fuzzy meanings to describe such thing like «поток сознания»(cognitive sequences) of his heroes. Just read and see how Stephen thoughts, he never using words in it’s common meanings, he trying get colour, taste, sound, smell from words and using then achieved.
> I’m have understanding why our (Russian) children reads Shakespeare, but Joyce is forbidden for them. His books needs the uncommon vocabulary in the head. Too many fuzzy words for child, so many that even would destroy native linguistic links in young brain... 
> Farewell.

 Svar,   ::    I understand very well your meanings.  And how you use "fuzzy" to describe your thoughts. 
Several people have made the point, and I will add to it... 
For example, James Joyce... we English-readers would not say his writing is "fuzzy"... I would say that his writings are sometimes "difficult to understand."  Do you see?  Easy, simple words... if you wrote "difficult to understand"... or "not clear", then this is will be understandable to all English-speakers.  Using "fuzzy" is not clear English because of several different meanings.  
So,  also, it is the same with Shakespeare... but Shakespeare is a much older "style" of English, and NO English-speakers use this style (except for theater).  Most English-speakers cannot understand Shakespeare, without specific and serious study and education.   Americans are traditionally taught some of Shakespeare, (Hamlet, Macbeth, the Sonnets, Henry the 5th)... but sadly most Americans do not read or study Shakespeare after they finish school requirements.  So... Svar... I understand very much what you wrote of studying Tolstoy and Dostoevsky in school. 
For me... I continue to read, but I am many years out of school.  But I like to read, and it pleases me, and I continue to learn.  Tak. 
Also... James Joyce was a highly-educated linguist, an expert in the history of languages, and he often would use other dialects, _old_ Celtic dialects that most English-speakers cannot understand... "Finnegan's Wake" is a very good example. 
But, you need to know this about Joyce... he developed a style of English-writing that we call "stream of consciousness".  This is NOT normal, everyday English.  No English-speaker speaks in this style.  It is a style that represents the constant "river of thoughts" that flow in your mind.  It is not spoken English.  And yes, of course, it is very "fuzzy"    ::   
The best American author in our history, in my opinion, is probably William Faulkner.  He also wrote in "stream of consciousness"... the "river of your thoughts".   His books are very difficult to read, but his books are very beautiful literature, but often dark.  I think, with time, he will be considered America's version of Dostoevsky.   
Thomas Pynchon is another American author that I very much recommend.  He has his own "style"... very brilliant writer, but also "fuzzy", and his writings can be difficult to understand.  I think his "style" is similar to Pelevin... very important for "seeing into" the American soul and culture. 
And I must mention Kurt Vonnegut... he is our modern "Mark Twain."  Vonnegut's books are easy to read, but he is very satirical, and some of his words and images will only make sense to Americans and our lives, our experiences in America.  Similar to compare to what Laxxy wrote to me about some Russian authors, and for an American trying to understand Russian satire, jokes and images. 
Our posts, I think, are good, and I've learned much from Svar, Laxxy, BabaYaga, and others.  I have more understanding now.   
Большое спасибо   ::

----------


## laxxy

using foreign words for how they sound or for what one *thinks* they mean is rather dangerous. Sometimes it simply results in fuzzy people and cuty bears (tm). Sometimes it results in this:
[total ignorance?]

----------


## Dobry

> using foreign words for how they sound or for what one *thinks* they mean is rather dangerous. Sometimes it simply results in fuzzy people and cuty bears (tm). Sometimes it results in this:
> [total ignorance?]

 Again, *very wise words, laxxy.* 
As a language teacher I see these mistakes often... I have often made them myself, when I am studying another language...  in English teaching we call many of these "false friends" (words that you 'think' mean one thing (they appear similar) but mean something different in the other language, and can create bad misunderstandings... and I've been in a few "_serious_" discussions over these mistakes.

----------


## Sir Krist

I ve noticed going from formal "vi" to the unformal "ti" and I get confused with the pronouns because pimslur doesn't make them sound very clear. 
correct my if Im wrong but I noticed that I replace certian pronouns like so. 
Vas-tebya (u vas) to (u tebya)
Vam-tebe
they re others i just cant think its like 3:00am 
and what "your"  as in your friend
I know davoy znakomoy/znakomah/drug/ pa druga I think can be used for women. 
any can anyone clarify these please. It would help a ton with speaking wioth friends. 
             Spaciba, Krist

----------


## Mikhail_S

Excuse, I badly know English therefore it was difficult to understand your question for me, but I shall answer as have understood it.   

> Vas-tebya (u vas) to (u tebya)
> Vam-tebe

 Ok   

> and what "your"  as in your friend
> I know davoy znakomoy/znakomah/drug/ pa druga I think can be used for women.

 Vash drug/Tvoy drug (Ваш друг/твой друг)
Vashemu drugu/Tvoemu drugu (Вашему другу/Твоему другу)
She - znakomay (знакомая: Она моя знакомая)
He - znakomyj (знакомый: Он мой знакомый)
She/He - drug (друг: Она/Он мой друг) 
plural 
Vashi druz'ya/Tvoi druz'ya (Ваши друзья/Твои друзья)
Vashi znakomye/Tvoi znakomye (Ваши знакомые/Твои знакомые)
Vashim druz'yam/ Tvoim druz'yam (Вашим друзьям/ Твоим друзьям)
Vashim znakomym/Tvoim znakomym (Вашим знакомым/Твоим знакомым)

----------


## laxxy

> As a language teacher I see these mistakes often... I have often made them myself, when I am studying another language...  in English teaching we call many of these "false friends" (words that you 'think' mean one thing (they appear similar) but mean something different in the other language, and can create bad misunderstandings... and I've been in a few "_serious_" discussions over these mistakes.

 I think I perhaps hid the link too well  ::  http://www.engrish.com/detail.php?image ... 2006-08-11

----------


## TATY

> I ve noticed going from formal "vi" to the unformal "ti" and I get confused with the pronouns because pimslur doesn't make them sound very clear. 
> correct my if Im wrong but I noticed that I replace certian pronouns like so. 
> Vas-tebya (u vas) to (u tebya)
> Vam-tebe
> they re others i just cant think its like 3:00am 
> and what "your"  as in your friend
> I know davoy znakomoy/znakomah/drug/ pa druga I think can be used for women. 
> any can anyone clarify these please. It would help a ton with speaking wioth friends. 
>              Spaciba, Krist

 Yes, 
Тебя [tebya] and тебе [tebe] are forms of Ты [ty]
Вас [vas] and вам [vam] are forms of Вы [vy] 
See this is why Pimsleur is absolute trash. Don't use it, switch to something else now. 
I think this davoy word is actually *Твой* which you would have known if Pimsleur actually had text like any language course should. 
Твой - your, used for masucline things.
Твоя [tva-*ya*] - your, used for feminine things. 
e.g. Твой друг [tvoy drug] - Your (male) friend
Твоя подруга [tva-ya pa-dru-ga] - Your (female) friend 
The word depends on the gender of the thing _possessed_ (in this case the gender of the friend), and not the gender of the possesser. 
Твой and Твоя are used when talking to someone you'd call Ты (Ty).
For someone you'd call Вы [vy] or if you are talking to more than one person you use Ваш [vash] and Ваша [vasha]. 
If you were talking to your friend (who you'd address using Ty) you'd ыфн: 
Eto tvoya ruchka? - Is this your pen?
Это твоя ручка? 
If you were talking to your teacher (who you'd address using Vy) you'd say:
Eto vasha ruchka? - Is this your pen?
Это ваша ручка?

----------


## Sir Krist

Im back again!!!  ::  
I went back a few and reviewed the pimsluer russian II I am on Russian dics 3 part 6--my question is am I even close to a year yet?? I know some things that arent mentioned in the cds yet, and I've come to be able to sell at my job well, using it  ::   
my friend that I write to help with my skills in Russian and I help her with English keeps saying this in almost all of her emails..."write and do not overlook." and I am very glad that you to me Пишишь(what does this word mean "Pishish'" I keepting that it means "write" kinda like pis'at) 
one thing thats bugging me is after "he/she" you dont use "his/her" you use "ones" place like he wants to live at ones place/ oh hotchet zhit u sebe domoy, I think this is correct or am I thinking k sebe domoy 
any help at all is highly appreciated  ::  
spasibo vsegda!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> my friend that I write to help with my skills in Russian and I help her with English keeps saying this in almost all of her emails..."write and do not overlook." and I am very glad that you to me Пишишь(what does this word mean "Pishish'" I keepting that it means "write" kinda like pis'at)

 First of all it's "пишешь". And you're right, it's verb "to write" (present tense in second person -- I'm not sure of the right grammar terms here).   

> one thing thats bugging me is after "he/she" you dont use "his/her" you use "ones" place like he wants to live at ones place/ oh hotchet zhit u sebe domoy, I think this is correct or am I thinking k sebe domoy

 oh hotchet zhit u sebya doma  

> any help at all is highly appreciated  
> spasibo vsegda!

 Всегда пожалуйста!   ::

----------


## shadow1

> "write and do not overlook."

 Maybe she is saying "don't FORGET to write". You need a better online translator.   

> one thing thats bugging me is after "he/she" you dont use "his/her" you use "ones" place like he wants to live at ones place/ oh hotchet zhit u sebe domoy, I think this is correct or am I thinking k sebe domoy

 Often times an impersonal pronoun (свой/себя/сам) is used instead of его or её.  It is difficult to explain but I hope these examples help. and I hope they are correct too
Он потерал свой бумажник - he lost his own wallet
Он потерал его бумажник - he (John) lost his (Bob's) wallet

----------


## Chuvak

[quote=shadow1] 

> "write and do not overlook."

 Maybe she is saying "don't FORGET to write". You need a better online translator.   

> one thing thats bugging me is after "he/she" you dont use "his/her" you use "ones" place like he wants to live at ones place/ oh hotchet zhit u sebe domoy, I think this is correct or am I thinking k sebe domoy

 Often times an impersonal pronoun (свой/себя/сам) is used instead of его or её.  It is difficult to explain but I hope these examples help. and I hope they are correct too
Он потерал свой бумажник - he lost his own wallet
Он потерал его бумажник - he (John) lost his (Bob's) wallet[/quote:3tgpr0ik]
If I were to be you, I would have written "потерял"    ::

----------


## Бармалей

> If I were to be you, I would have written "потерял"

 And I would have written simply: "If I were you, blah blah blah." "To be" is really redundant, since you've already said "were" which is a form of "to be" to begin with. So you're saying если я бы был будет... or something similiarly bizarre.   ::

----------


## shadow1

> If I were to be you, I would have written "потерял"

 Chort.  I knew that.    ::

----------


## Sir Krist

she is going to school to learn English and she writes english this way, over time I've come to understand her  ::  I write russian to her unfortunatly  my ability to write Russian is terrible  ::   
**now about my pimsluer question is each cd equalivent to a year? or perhaps all 3 together are a year and a half? 
I have a hard time hearing the word that means impossible  sounds like nelizya or something can I say ne mozhna(not possible?) or how is impossible spelled that way I could pronounce it correctally.

----------


## DDT

> she is going to school to learn English and she writes english this way, over time I've come to understand her  I write russian to her unfortunatly  my ability to write Russian is terrible   
> **now about my pimsluer question is each cd equalivent to a year? or perhaps all 3 together are a year and a half? 
> I have a hard time hearing the word that means impossible  sounds like nelizya or something can I say ne mozhna(not possible?) or how is impossible spelled that way I could pronounce it correctally.

 I don't see how each level could be equivalent to a year. That would be like comparing apples to oranges.   
I suggest you save this link. It has audio! Register then do a search for the word. https://www.seelrc.org:8443/russ/index.jsp 
adv. 
нельзя
1) forbidden; it is forbidden

----------


## Dogboy182

нельзя + imperfective =  forbidden, not allowed. 
мне нелзья напиваться - I'm not supposed to get drunk. 
нельзя + perfective = impossible 
мне нелзья напиться - I can't drink, its not possible (cuz my liver was removed). 
люди в Афганистане, таких нельзя победить.
Such people in Afghanistan are impossible to beat.

----------


## Dogboy182

> can I say ne mozhna(not possible?) or how is impossible spelled that way I could pronounce it correctally.

 невозможно

----------


## Оля

> люди в Афганистане такие, что их нельзя победить.
> Such people in Afghanistan are impossible to beat.

 "нелзья" is a typo, of course  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

nah i spelled it wrong

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  люди в Афганистане такие, что их нельзя победить.
> Such people in Afghanistan are impossible to beat.   "нелзья" is a typo, of course

 Кстати, у него была тоже правильная версия:
Люди в Афганистане....Таких нельзя победить !!!  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

> Кстати, у него была тоже правильная версия: 
> Люди в Афганистане....Таких нельзя победить !!!

 Yeah i copied it from a conversation that i had with a friend earlyer. I didn't think it was "wrong"  but i was willing to give olya the benefit of the doubt.

----------


## Оля

> Кстати, у него была тоже правильная версия:
> Люди в Афганистане....Таких нельзя победить !!!

 _"Люди в Афганистане....Таких нельзя победить!!!"_ is correct. These are *two* sentense. _"Люди в Афганистане, таких нельзя победить"_ is incorrect. And this sentense doesn't mean "Such people in Afghanistan are impossible to beat"

----------


## Dogboy182

who really cares... im not trying to get a  masters degree in russian, and i dont even speak english that well. as long as people can understand me (which it appears they can) i dont really care. 
I say again, that example isnt even mine, i retyped it from an icq conversation i had with aa dude in the uralz.

----------


## Оля

> who really cares... im not trying to get a  masters degree in russian, and i dont even speak english that well. as long as people can understand me i dont really care.

 Может быть, я очень туго соображаю, но я эту фразу не поняла: _"Люди в Афганистане, таких нельзя победить"_.
Точнее, я поняла лишь её примерный смысл.

----------


## Dogboy182

> Может быть, я очень туго соображаю, но я эту фразу не поняла: "Люди в Афганистане, таких нельзя победить". 
> Точнее, я поняла лишь её примерный смысл.

 well your russian is so advanced u dont get our uneducated negramotniy street talk. congradulations...

----------


## Оля

> well your russian is so advanced u dont get our uneducated negramotniy street talk.

 Речь идет не о "talk".

----------


## Оля

> I say again, that example isnt even mine, i retyped it from an icq conversation i had with aa dude in the uralz.

 В аське я бы тоже могла так написать. Но аська и форум - это не одно и то же. 
In icq I could write it so too. But icq and forum is not the same.

----------


## Chuvak

> Originally Posted by Dogboy182  who really cares... im not trying to get a  masters degree in russian, and i dont even speak english that well. as long as people can understand me i dont really care.   Может быть, я очень туго соображаю, но я эту фразу не поняла: _"Люди в Афганистане, таких нельзя победить"_.
> Точнее, я поняла лишь её примерный смысл.

 А я сразу понял   ::   Вполне доступная фраза на мой взгляд

----------


## Оля

> А я сразу понял    Вполне доступная фраза на мой взгляд

 Смысл доступен, но составлена она как в беглой разговорной речи или в аське. Если бы вместо запятой было многоточие - никаких вопросов.

----------


## shadow1

> _"Люди в Афганистане....Таких нельзя победить!!!"_ is correct. These are *two* sentences. _"Люди в Афганистане, таких нельзя победить"_ is incorrect. And this sentence doesn't mean "Such people in Afghanistan are impossible to beat"

----------


## Sir Krist

I was searching on the web site I guess pimsluer will be an equlvient to a year and maybe a half. kind of sad,300$.....up in flames  ::   
olya, I've never seen your Russian corrected, and your english sadly is better than some Americans. 
Dogboy I thought english was your native language, Isoppose I dont rad all of your post though...what is your native language- Russian? 
does'nt this "никаких вопросов." mean any questions? or questions anybody?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> does'nt this "никаких вопросов." mean any questions? or questions anybody?

 It means literally "no questions".

----------


## Dogboy182

yea english is. why did you think that?

----------


## adoc

> your english sadly is better than some Americans.

 her english what? butler?  ::

----------


## Оля

> her english what?

 Не парься, я знаю, что мой инглиш ничуть не беттер.

----------


## adoc

> Originally Posted by adoc  her english what?     Не парься, я знаю, что мой инглиш ничуть не беттер.

 Take it easy, Оля, I dont care about your English.  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

just for the record, most of the time im using a stupid stylist notebook that has no keybaord and only a small touchpad, and usually under the watchfull eyes of teachers so i dont have time to worry about capitalization and punxuashun and crаp.

----------


## Rtyom

It is very often that they watch at you.   ::

----------

